# Corsair deny all knowledge - AX1200i software broken (probably applies to AX860i and AX760i as well)



## Biorganic

Send their rep a link to this thread and ask him what is going on. If that fails then ask for his superior etc. You may need to make a good bit of noise before anyone will do or say/admit to anything. Good Luck


----------



## phileps

i was really interested on getting a 860i but if the software is giving fake info there is no reason to buy a digital psu.... do you think they can correct that with driver updates?


----------



## Rickles

wow. I like the depth of information you have given. I thought this would be the typical " X PRODUCT SO BAD Y COMPANY STEALS MY MONEY" thread, but good job.


----------



## Elohim

intersting, please keep us updated.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phileps*
> 
> i was really interested on getting a 860i but if the software is giving fake info there is no reason to buy a digital psu.... do you think they can correct that with driver updates?


Hi,

Yeah, it also makes the overcurrent protection (the selectable multi-rail mode) useless - if you can't set a trip-point because the values falsely report it being exceeded (and hence trip the OCP) then that feature becomes useless too.

Generally, the monitoring seems bad in other ways too - the PCIe current values jump around a lot instead of smoothly varying, the reported efficiency actually differs from what you'd calculate from the reported power-in and power-out values, often reading 100% and the PCIe rails often read zero at idle - that might be correct however, since I don't know if that's because GPUs actually draw nothing at idle (instead drawing from the 75 watt capacity of the PCIe slot itself), or whether it's another problem in the monitoring system.

I don't know whether it's fixable in software - at the moment, it's impossible to say whether the problem is originating in the PSU itself (in the DSP and monitoring hardware) or is being introduced in the link dongle, or PC.

I will update as more details emerge.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Nice story, hopefully they will fix this, just sounds like bad software glitching, unless the voltage regulator is sending of the wrong information, then they would need to do a recall, lets see where this goes.


----------



## rjc34

Corsair denying all knowledge? Sounds like the same kind of reaction they had when people started complaining about the pump tick on some H80/H100s.


----------



## Murlocke

OCN has it's own personal Corsair rep. PM him.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> OCN has it's own personal Corsair rep. PM him.


Thanks Murlocke, but I already PM'd Corsair George (if that's who you're referring to) over 3 weeks ago asking him if he could look into it. I didn't get a reply.


----------



## cokenbeer

Hoping to get some feedback and more info on this soon. I had planned to use the AX1200i and AX860i in two different builds but it seems there are a few bugs to be ironed out.


----------



## superj1977

Your not making enough noise, they should at least contact you and come clean with a promise to sort the issue asap.
Reps on here not contacting you or helping you......its more common that you may think, this i know myself









Make more noise, see what happens, if not then start looking at what action your going to take against Corsair


----------



## Levesque

Strange. I don't seem to have that problem with my AX1200i.

I just checked this morning and everything was fine. I will have more time tomorrow to check it for longer and will report back.

But even with highly OCed 4X7970 Quad-Fire + 3930k at 5.1 the AX1200i is not even sweating.









But i agree that the software is a mess IMHO, and really buggy. Not really useful the way it is right now. They really need to work on it.

Good idea, bad implementation...


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Strange. I don't seem to have that problem with my AX1200i.
> I just checked this morning and everything was fine. I will have more time tomorrow to check it for longer and will report back.


That would be great - thanks. My problem has been intermittent, and when I got the RMA replacement it went away for quite a while before returning. Right now the bogus reading are there all the time (for a week or more, including reinstalling corsair link to update to 2.1.7). I haven't figured out yet if there's any kind of pattern to it.
Quote:


> But even with highly OCed 4X7970 Quad-Fire + 3930k at 5.1 the AX1200i is not even sweating.


Yes, it's a shame this problem has occurred because in other ways it's a good PSU - I am really digging having it passive at desktop work type loads (although it does have a bit of coil whine, but nothing that bad), and even with the fan on it's very quiet delivering 950w or so for me under load. There aren't really any alternatives with the functionality (if it worked!) anyway - I did like the look of the EVGA NEX1500, but I don't actually need 8 PCIe connectors (not yet at least), and I hear the fan in the EVGA is noisy which would be a deal breaker for me.
Quote:


> But i agree that the software is a mess IMHO, and really buggy. Not really useful the way it is right now. They really need to work on it.
> Good idea, bad implementation...


Yes, as I pointed out earlier in the thread, although the problem I am posting about here is the really intolerable one for me, even if that was fixed the software is still really bad in general.


----------



## Davayy

Email corsair or post in their forums this thread. Make it clear that you're making this issue become more well known, and if you still don't get a response from someone who actually knows what is going on, then pursue them. They either know what the issue is, and are getting a fix out, or they are sitting tight and hoping this doesn't affect more people. Hopefully Corsair George will chime in.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Hey Levesque, if you're keeping an eye on the thread, did you get a chance to check if you are seeing the problem?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Still no reply from Corsair, either here or at http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=111659&page=2


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Has anyone posted this to Reddit yet? I'm not sure how much cross traffic we'd get, but if we can't go up, let's go sideways....


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAnotherHong*
> 
> Has anyone posted this to Reddit yet? I'm not sure how much cross traffic we'd get, but if we can't go up, let's go sideways....


Good idea.

http://redd.it/136pvk


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Hey guys, I'm reading through this, and though I'm no longer the PSU Product Manager, I'm trying to figure out the issue.

Is this accurate:

You are having random reboots that you believe are tied to the Corsair Link software and AX1200i reporting incorrect 12V rail amperage?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm reading through this, and though I'm no longer the PSU Product Manager, I'm trying to figure out the issue.
> Is this accurate:
> You are having random reboots that you believe are tied to the Corsair Link software and AX1200i reporting incorrect 12V rail amperage?


Not quite, but close. The reboots are not random, they only happen if I have multi-rail OCP enabled in Corsair Link, and only if a PCIe rail over-reads.

There are two separate, but related problems:

Problem 1: I am getting incorrectly reported 12v (PCIe) rails, which overread by a large amount. The same problem as in the linked videos. This problem has persisted across software reinstalls/upgrades, and has persisted with a new RMA PSU and link dongle.

As long as I don't try to enable multi-rail mode, this causes no other problems. I can use the PSU as a single-rail PSU and the system is stable. I cannot however enable multi-rail mode, because if I do (by checking the OCP tickboxes in the link software) then I get;

Problem 2: The next time the rail in question over-reads (eg. exceeds the set OCP trip point) the PC will reboot. (it's an instant reboot straight to a black screen then the BIOS, just as though the reset button on the case had been pressed).

JonnyGuru has replied in the thread on the Corsair forum, saying that OCP would not cause a reboot, only a hard shutdown that required power-cycling the PSU itself to reset. Now I agree that is what should happen, however I get reboots when this happens.

I don't get reboots any other time - it's definitely only happening when multi-rail OCP is enabled and when a rail over-reads. More details in the thread on your forum.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Not quite, but close. The reboots are not random, they only happen if I have multi-rail OCP enabled in Corsair Link, and only if a PCIe rail over-reads.
> There are two separate, but related problems:
> Problem 1: I am getting incorrectly reported 12v (PCIe) rails, which overread by a large amount. The same problem as in the linked videos. This problem has persisted across software reinstalls/upgrades, and has persisted with a new RMA PSU and link dongle.
> As long as I don't try to enable multi-rail mode, this causes no other problems. I can use the PSU as a single-rail PSU and the system is stable. I cannot however enable multi-rail mode, because if I do (by checking the OCP tickboxes in the link software) then I get;
> Problem 2: The next time the rail in question over-reads (eg. exceeds the set OCP trip point) the PC will reboot. (it's an instant reboot straight to a black screen then the BIOS, just as though the reset button on the case had been pressed).
> JonnyGuru has replied in the thread on the Corsair forum, saying that OCP would not cause a reboot, only a hard shutdown that required power-cycling the PSU itself to reset. Now I agree that is what should happen, however I get reboots when this happens.
> I don't get reboots any other time - it's definitely only happening when multi-rail OCP is enabled and when a rail over-reads. More details in the thread on your forum.


Okay, I'm going to make sure our software/PSU guys see the synopsis here.

Jon's right - the PSU can't really make the PC reboot this way, what's likely happening is a software bug of some sort. We did have the over-reporting rail issue before, and we've seen that disappear almost entirely with patches and bug fixes on the software, but it's not possible to do 100% config/compatibility tests, so it's possible there's a software compatibility issue somewhere.

If I had to guess, I'd say that the software is bugging out when you select that box and mis-reading the power draw from one of your devices (likely the GPU or the CPU power header, since it's 12V rail amperage). This still shouldn't cause the system to reboot like this.

Almost every time I've seen reboots like this it's been a software issue or a memory issue. My work desktop used to reboot every time I ran photoshop, even after uninstalling it, re-installing it, etc. Turned out it was some registry entry that was tangentially related.

We're not denying existence of this, but we're definitely going to need some more data to work this one out.

Can you email me directly? [email protected]

Include the full specs of your system, and your contact info, so we can get in touch with you and help figure this one out.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Thanks for the reply George. Email sent.


----------



## Davayy

Wahay, some progress! Good luck, and thanks George!


----------



## mosi

Just found this one. Hopefully you can get this sorted out and it can be fixed in software. It's a good thing that George relayed this to the proper people


----------



## phileps

how are things with corsair BorisTheSpider?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

No reply. I sent George the information he requested, and he told me he would make sure it got looked at, but I've heard nothing since.


----------



## NotAnotherHong

Does anyone have any of the other AX XXXi's? I need to replace my OCZ 700, and I want the 860 or 760... I prolly won't actually fully utilize all the features, but I want it for future expansion, and when I learn to use it all


----------



## Darujhistan

Interesting, I was looking into getting one of these probably the 860i, to replace the TX850 V2 I have which is awfully loud...

Probably best left alone for a while methinks.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

And still no word from Corsair.


----------



## exnihilo

Boo! Come on Corsair! Get it done!

cg


----------



## Davayy

Still nothing? Man, that sucks. Have you PM'd George recently? He obviously has alot of things to deal with, this may have just slipped through.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Still nothing? Man, that sucks. Have you PM'd George recently? He obviously has alot of things to deal with, this may have just slipped through.


Thanks but no, I haven't PM'd and I'm not going to. I'm sure he is busy, but so am I and I'm not going to spend my time chasing Corsair around, as far as I'm concerned it's for them to contact me.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Thanks but no, I haven't PM'd and I'm not going to. I'm sure he is busy, but so am I and I'm not going to spend my time chasing Corsair around, as far as I'm concerned it's for them to contact me.


If you want to get this problem resolved then waiting around for them isn't going to do alot. Sending them an email just asking why you haven't heard anything, and where your ticket lies at the moment won't do any harm. But I wish you best of luck in getting it resolved


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> If you want to get this problem resolved then waiting around for them isn't going to do alot.


If my experience when my AX1200 fried my motherboard, and the experience of the guy in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1300669/corsair-h100-leaked-onto-my-brand-new-graphics-card-and-motherboard/170 are anything to go by, sending them a message isn't going to do a lot either.

Generally they just ignore emails, posts on their own forum, PMs and any other form of customer contact. The only thing that ever seems to rouse them from their slumber at all is making a fuss in public.

That said, of course I'll be contacting them eventually if I still haven't heard back. For now, I'm just continuing to document this here.

Thanks for your interest, and although we disagree on this a little, I appreciate your words of support.


----------



## captainvera

Then let's make a fuss


----------



## splinterize

TBH I'm disappointed with corsair. Everybody seems to praise their customer support, but I had to contact them last week about a faulty PSU and it took them 4 days to answer my ticket.


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Everybody seems to praise their customer support, .


that's what's strange about these things though. Once a certain amount opf people have told good things about a company or their customer support, a critical mass is reached and EVERYBODY will repeat it.


----------



## mosi

Maybe it's rather the people with the simple things that often give praise to the support. The case of Boris seems more complicated as in "maybe bugged by design" and not just fixable by sending out some replacement part.
Real troubleshooting is rather hard and time consuming so that's where one can really see if a companies support policy shines.

Still hoping they can get this resolved one way or another but tbh I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Another week goes by with no contact from Corsair.


----------



## kgtuning

man... my 1200i will be here tomorrow... does this affect all 1200i?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> man... my 1200i will be here tomorrow... does this affect all 1200i?


Corsair say a lot of users aren't having problems - hopefully you'll be OK. Be sure to give some feedback in this thread once you've installed it.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Corsair say a lot of users aren't having problems - hopefully you'll be OK. Be sure to give some feedback in this thread once you've installed it.


I will post after I test it out.


----------



## kgtuning

double post...


----------



## NotAnotherHong

I'm getting pretty antsy to get the AX 760i....
How does the link system work? If I have the AX 760i, and the H 100i, does it take up 2 USB ports on the mobo? Or does one plug into the other, and only one gets plugged in?


----------



## cslayer211

Aw this sucks. I was going with either the AX850 or AX860i. Not sure if I should go with latter now that I've come across this thread. Can anyone tell me, is this a software only or hardware issue?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cslayer211*
> 
> Aw this sucks. I was going with either the AX850 or AX860i. Not sure if I should go with latter now that I've come across this thread. Can anyone tell me, is this a software only or hardware issue?


from what I gather it is software as long as you keep it as a single rail setup with the corsair link.


----------



## Arimis5226

Yeah, I've dealt with RAMGUY on the corsair forums before. It seems that corsair doesn't know how to properly develop software to interact with their hardware. I went back and forth for months on the Corsair Link forums over similar issues with fans not reporting proper RPMs and not adjusting correctly, profiles not being saved. All sorts of software issues, and it takes weeks to get any replies. When you do get replies, they are always saying the are either aware of the issue and are working on it (for nearly a year on some of them now), or they tell you that they haven't been able to recreate the problem. Several people complaining about the same issues, and they can't recreate the problems. The customers MUST be crazy.

I do feel your pain, and I truly wish you the best of luck straightening this out. I pretty much gave up and just pop in to the forums to see if there's any fixes yet. Of course, my problems still persist. I've learned to accept that in my case, the product is not doing what it was advertised to do properly. All I know is, until they fix my problems, I won't be buying any more corsair products. It sucks, because before now, I've been a huge fan of most Corsair hardware. It just seems to be software that they suck at.


----------



## kgtuning

As long as its a software problem I can deal with it. I bought mine used so I'd be up the creek if the PSU had a hardware problem.


----------



## Davayy

Shame they still haven't replied Boris. I know you dont want to, but are you going to raise the issue with them once more? If they still haven't replied, I'm not sure what more you can do.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Shame they still haven't replied Boris. I know you dont want to, but are you going to raise the issue with them once more? If they still haven't replied, I'm not sure what more you can do.


Thanks for keeping up with the thread and posting back - Yes, I will be taking it up with them through their own channels again soon. I thought I'd give it some time, to give them a reasonable chance to respond first, and I thought doing it in public here might help to get something done.

Basically, I'm considering my options. At the moment, it's nothing more than a "dumb" PSU to me - that would be OK if that's what I'd paid for, but it's not, and I could have gone with cheaper options if I hadn't wanted the extra features, so I am going to want some sort of proper resolution of my problem, and if they can't fix their software problem, then I guess that resolution will have to be in an alternative form.

The worst of all this for me is that I was dumb enough to buy another Corsair product after an AX1200 I had destroyed itself (any my motherboard) in a cloud of smoke (literally) from melted plastic on the connectors and their support after that incident was appalling. The reason I went with the i-series was because, after that incident, I didn't want a 100 amp single rail PSU again because of the risk of fire, so I brought the i-series because of the multi rail mode. That multi rail mode doesn't work (at least for me), so I have ended up with exactly the 100 amp single-rail unit I didn't want.

I'll update here when I contact them through their own support system (assuming (hope springs eternal) they don't contact me first).


----------



## cslayer211

That's ridiculous what's happening to you, and for over one month Corsair fails to respond with anything other than "we can't reproduce the problem?" Can anyone else confirm this is happening to them other than Boris? Is this widespread? I'm really hesitant to shell out the extra $60 bucks now when I could go with an AX850 instead of the AX860i.


----------



## phileps

ive just intalled my corsair ax 860i and power reading dont pass 200w no metter what....

what is wrong?


----------



## Davayy

Anything Boris?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

[quote name="Davayy" url="/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well
/50#post_18882780"]Anything Boris?[/quote]

Not the merest hint of a word.

Not even an acknowledgement, a request for further information, an apology - nothing, in over a month.

Probably time I started pursuing them through their own channels, but I have been busy with other things.

At least it hasn't filled the room with smoke from burning electronics and imparted the rancid stench of burned PCB into my home furnishings like my last Corsair PSU. Yet.


----------



## mosi

That sounds pessimistic but, given what you've experienced, pretty much reasonable. I'm hoping they will try to find some sort of solution but given the lack of response during the last 4 months, I'm not really optimistic there either.
If it was a hardware problem or, in other words, some design issue, the people in charge of that might really get in trouble for overlooking this. Software can be fixed, it takes some time, proper testing and maybe a firmware update by the user but hardware most likely can't. They'd have to call back the affected units from the market and that'd be some sort of PR disaster. Just trying to imagine what's going on at their end to guess what they'll do.
Then there's the upcoming holidays and everyone and his dog is probably on vacation right now.


----------



## phileps

sorry to be asking questions in your thread but if you or someone could help me i would be thankful
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phileps*
> 
> ive just intalled my corsair ax 860i and power reading dont pass 200w no metter what....
> what is wrong?


also acording to aida64 and cpuid my cpu temp is 10ºC higher at the link software and my disks are running at 70ºC which is more than the double of their true temp

thanks


----------



## phileps

wow now i have a hdd running at 125ºC lol


----------



## Elohim

any news yet?


----------



## Darujhistan

I need this clearing up before I spend over £200 on my dream PSU, that I want last me the guaranteeing 7 years, no questions asked.

I'll pay, but I want software that works


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Glad I went with the AX860 instead and saved $30 as well


----------



## palowe

I just received a 1200i from Corsair. From the view of this forum I'm afraid to install it. I don't need a carbonized motherboard. Any precautions I should take? VOM readings or something.


----------



## ozrek

I found some other issues myself with the Corsair Link software, namely the issues with the Intel X79 Raid drivers and Corsair Link 2.2. After I went to thier website and checked out the forums you can tell there is quite a bit of ignorance on the part of thier software department.

Its a damn shame cause I love all my corsair hardware.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=112571&page=2]


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Heres some more wood for the camping trip.

- Click Here -

All in all honestly this all boils down to the Software. The AX1200i is a great PSU on its own







but its the software thats WRECKING







everything. I'am talking about all the series from the PSU 'i", H "i" Coolers as well as the obvious Corsair Link Kit. They are a great company in hardware but lack the software. (Obviously)

This is really sad that they are hurting their decade+ long great reputation over this horribly coded software (I'am not a programmer by all means but have talked to folks who made this assumption being programmers themselves) that can't even do the basics of what its attended to do which is fan control and monitoring. Than all the other issues is a domino effect. I'am not here to bash Corsair as I have ALOT of their products which I will list to prove a point I'am not some troll bashing scum.

Corsair 800D
Corsair H50
Corsair AX1200i
Corsair TX950w
Corsair K90 (repeating keys bug)
Corsair M60
Corsair Vengeance 1500
Corsair Vengeance 12GB 1600
Corsair XMS 6GB 1333
Corsair Link Lighting and Cooling Node (End of the Word Software Culprit)









I've come to conclusion that the software is the culprit because I almost pay daily visits in their threads and go to the Link (mainly), PSU, H Cooler threaded categories as well as some others for non related reasons and almost all problems point out to being a Link or software issue. The whole story of "well we've sold thousands and no ones having an issue" I don't buy. I think most who buy this stuff is clueless to the issues that exist and/or don't care. We're doing the screaming and hollering for them so something can get done. Their "Beta testers" did a horrible job







and were stuck starring at the cool LEDs in their case in aww instead of putting the gear/software in realtime enviromental situations. We're the Beta testers and have been. To be honest, don't the basics work when theres still bugs in beta stage? I think so. SO we're paying Alpha testers to say the least.

Boris, I'am not sure if you remember me but I think we've posted together on the same thread in Corsair and remember your name. Thanks for standing up for the silent and for all of us as well so something can get done. The product was in "testing" stage a year before release so its been already 2+ years now. I've had this product (Corsair Lnk) since its release a year ago last month and have had a long standing annual rant to make some noise but kept getting the SAME responses. (Don't have an ETA but will keep you updated, Softwares coming out very soon to Its going to fix all these issues etc) They were better off just having automated-bots responding for them because there was no difference and thats how it felt like. If they replied back that is. Nothing personal to the Corsair employs but to those who knew about these flaws and took our $$$ (At the time I payed on release $150+) and gave us paper in return.

I think they have some great products but really lack in the software department. I started thinking the software engineers are cheap labor folks from overseas that can't speak a word of english. I don't know anymore as I lost all hope after so many times that I'am so so with this next patch thats coming out soon. They can't get Windows 7 to work properly that they are talking about a Windows 8 fix. Smh

Anyhow, hope to hear from you soon and see if they have responded.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Hi,

No response whatsoever. I've given up I'm afraid, I will keep periodically bumping this thread in order to embarrass Corsair though. I also keep warning anyone who mentions having a plan to buy Corsair parts about their awful customer service, hopefully I can at least cost them a few sales which is all I can really hope for since there seems to be no chance of them ever making their product work properly.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> No response whatsoever. I've given up I'm afraid, I will keep periodically bumping this thread in order to embarrass Corsair though. I also keep warning anyone who mentions having a plan to buy Corsair parts about their awful customer service, hopefully I can at least cost them a few sales which is all I can really hope for since there seems to be no chance of them ever making their product work properly.


Is the customer service that bad?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Is the customer service that bad?


The worst I've ever experienced. I can only advise that people look at their support forums before buying anything from them - the number of threads where users are complaining of problems that have gone on for months or even years without a fix and Corsair just ignore them or fob them off with a promise of a fix (that never comes) should help anyone make a sensible buying decision.

Here's a couple of threads:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300669/corsair-h100-leaked-onto-my-brand-new-graphics-card-and-motherboard

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=110264

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=608540


----------



## jlhawn

when i first read about psu with software i thought why? and then i thought thats not a good idea IMO. that is why i own the AX1200 non i version and it has worked great for me.
and it's crap that their customer services is not helping you.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> The worst I've ever experienced. I can only advise that people look at their support forums before buying anything from them - the number of threads where users are complaining of problems that have gone on for months or even years without a fix and Corsair just ignore them or fob them off with a promise of a fix (that never comes) should help anyone make a sensible buying decision.
> 
> Here's a couple of threads:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300669/corsair-h100-leaked-onto-my-brand-new-graphics-card-and-motherboard
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=110264
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=608540


Oh crap.
I wanted to get the AX760 this summer ):
Looks like I'll stick with Seasonic now.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## coachmark2

This whole situation is just sad. Corsair is the image of quality products with great support here on OCN but the fact that the primary selling point of their flagship product isn't working with no response in months is inexcusable. My recommendations will continue to be Rosewill Capstone\Fortress\ Tachyon and NZXT Hale units ( among others). But not Corsair if they keep this foolishness up.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

.......... found some more wood for the camp fire







http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=111939


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> .......... found some more wood for the camp fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=111939


Wow that is sad, I read every post, since Corsair could not find a solution they decide not to respond to
the customer anymore and just ignore him. very very sad.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

3 months and 18 days (since the start of this thread, longer since the problem actually started) is absolutely RIDICULOUS for no real reply, much less a solution to an easily documented problem.

Come on Corsair, get on the ball here.


----------



## sebkow

Wow looks like never going corsair again and i just bought a ax1200i -.- dam it...


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Wow that is sad, I read every post, since Corsair could not find a solution they decide not to respond to
> the customer anymore and just ignore him. very very sad.


If you care to peruse their forum (I wouldn't bother personally, it's just a sad experience) you'll see that this pattern is repeated time after time. Their forum rep (Ram Guy) responds after a day or two to a post, points to the readily available troubleshooting steps, if they don't work they replace the unit, if that doesn't work they post back nonsensically not really addressing the questions that have been asked once or twice more, then it just goes quiet and they totally ignore it.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> If you care to peruse their forum (I wouldn't bother personally, it's just a sad experience) you'll see that this pattern is repeated time after time. Their forum rep (Ram Guy) responds after a day or two to a post, points to the readily available troubleshooting steps, if they don't work they replace the unit, if that doesn't work they post back nonsensically not really addressing the questions that have been asked once or twice more, then it just goes quiet and they totally ignore it.


That pretty much sums my whole experience with the Corsair Link since its release. Not going to get into details with it all because I can be here forever. Heres my attempt and effort to HELP corsair back almost a year ago after having it for 2 months. You can call this Alpha/Beta Testing if you may and you can also see me unleash my frustrations and had been bopping heads with the main admin there on some other threads (Wired) who's not affiliated with the Corsair company supposetly but just runs his mouth and the forums which I've felt disrespected at times by this individual but once I threatened to call or write a letter to the Brass at Corsair he just "disappeared" for a little while and hasn't been on the Link forums much. It seems supposetly a customer/member of those threads who also has the Link (Toasted) is going around daily helping people around as if the user is doing it all wrong and not blaming the product whatsoever which has all the tail signs of an corsair employ in disguise. (I don't know you be the judge.) You will notice after me making the first post I got one comment from Corsair and than ignored.

- Click Here for my effort long ago -

Mind you this was happening during, before and after the "i" series Coolers and "i" PSUs.

I had to flash the Cooling nods upon arrival which is no big deal and had to deal with cooling nodes being bricked. I followed the directions on the forums prior to flashing them because no directions came with the product or really anything of that matter and end up bricking my cooling nodes a few times. I still have a cooling node bricked and didn't bother RMAing this one because I gave up but did with the other before and Customer Service took care of that no problem. That was like 6+ months into having the product. It was a domino effect and almost everyone was "bricking" their nodes. Than they urgently told us not to flash with this software/Firmware. So again it was on their end that caused the bricking.

Also make sure for those who have the Corsair Link Software that you keep an eye on your mechanical drives as it thrashes the drives to death. So for some it could be the HDs that are making the noises and not PSU. Just a thought but mainly the majority of us found a **** ton of events every sec. I as did others in one day it had 1k+ entries or 50k+ in a week in the event log because of this. To be more accurate heres a few threads of what I'am talking about and Boris in them as well.

- Hard Drive Thrashing -

- Hard Drive Thrashing 2 -

BSODs I had them since the Release till about sept they slowed down of last year and thought it was my gear etc I was getting alot of x116 amongst others as well. Heres another example of BSODs.

- BSOD -

Anyways back to the issue (AX1200i) and sorry to the OP for kinda going off topic but I feel the need to let this side know as well and not just the PSU because once again it leads back to the Software and possibly CL hardware. I think everyone who has a corsair product should go and witness all of this on their forums. Everyone should have the right to know about all of this and not be silenced or ignored which I can't stand. Boris your last post was right on the money.


----------



## bigmac11

Corsair and customer support should never be used in the same sentence. I have never received any support from them even after posting multiple problems on multiple forums including their own. Good luck boris with your power supply.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Thank you for bringing this issue forward. really changed my mind about Corsair PSU's since I'm in the market to look for a higher quality PSU than what I have. I'm glad I read this first though.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> snip.


I remember you on the forums around the same time I was dealing with the link software. RAM GUY wasn't very helpful in any of my dealing with him on the forums. It was like talking to a brick wall. Took him almost 20 days to understand a few simple questions. My experiences there were basically the same as yours. Whenever someone asks if they should buy any sort of link related software I always wonder if they have bothered to check those forums. If I had known about it I would have stayed away.

I have to change my corsair PSU as well. I hope CS is friendly about it :/ I'll likely throw a seasonic 860w platinum in.


----------



## She loved E

Thanks for sharing so the rest of us are warned. Looks like Asus and Corsair are dropping the ball big time on customer support.

Makes me want to buy all my hardware from MC so I can just take stuff back to the store when I buy something that doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

That's why I bought my corsair k90 from best buy. When I had to return it 4x I just brought it to the store and got a new one, no questions asked.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Another day with no reasonable response from Corsair, another rise to the top of the forum to warn possible future Corsair customers of this issue.


----------



## maxp779

Can you use the PSU without the software? What is the fan behavior like without software?

Just curious btw, not saying this is any kind of solution. What people pay for should at least work.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxp779*
> 
> Can you use the PSU without the software? What is the fan behavior like without software?
> 
> Just curious btw, not saying this is any kind of solution. What people pay for should at least work.


I don't own the AX1200i I own the AX1200 but i read on corsair forums that you can run those psu without
the software, but your paying more money for the software cause otherwise i dont see a difference
between the AX1200i and my AX1200 so yes they should make the software function correctly.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

jlhawn has it right. Fan behaviour is fine. The issue with not being able to use the software is that I can't set trip points (software OCP) for overcurrent, which was the main feature I brought it for. As a basic PSU, it works OK and is quiet apart from some coil whine.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Just a quick update to say I tried the latest Corsair Link update (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=104601) without much hope.

As expected, it did nothing to fix the problem.

Over 2.5kw at idle? Can't wait until I get my electricity bill...



As you can see at http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=636359#post636359 my last post about the problem in November was ignored, I've posted a followup pointing out that the problem is still not fixed, I don't expect anything will be done about it.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Just a quick update to say I tried the latest Corsair Link update (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=104601) without much hope.
> 
> As expected, it did nothing to fix the problem.
> 
> Over 2.5kw at idle? Can't wait until I get my electricity bill...
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see at http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=636359#post636359 my last post about the problem in November was ignored, I've posted a followup pointing out that the problem is still not fixed, I don't expect anything will be done about it.


Can you take a picture of your Options Tab under Devices. It's possible your firmware on the cooling nodes, commander arn't up to date. We both are using the LINK and same PSU. I'am not getting anything close to those readings.

The Corsair Link you posted is a very old version and won't work with the PSU if its before 2.x

Here's an example of mine up to date.

Corsair Link 2.2.0
Commander 2.0.6
Cooling Node 1.2.5


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> Can you take a picture of your Options Tab under Devices. It's possible your firmware on the cooling nodes, commander arn't up to date. We both are using the LINK and same PSU. I'am not getting anything close to those readings.
> 
> The Corsair Link you posted is a very old version and won't work with the PSU if its before 2.x


Hi,

The version I posted was released 4 days ago!

I don't believe there's a compatible firmware for the beta of Corsair link 2.0 for the ax1200i dongle. The 2.0 beta page says you must update your firmware to run it, then lists firmware for things like the link commander or cooling node, but not for an AX1200i dongle. I don't have a Corsair link commander or anything like that, just the USB dongle that ships with the PSU.

My USB dongle shows as firmware 0.9 in the software. The dongle was replaced when the PSU was RMA'd so if it was a firmware issue that would have been identified at the time, not to mention the fact that Corsair denied they had ever seen the problem I'm having then I found videos of them having the issue themselves at product demonstrations.


----------



## kgtuning

I'm going to just run mine without software. I bought it from a friend for a screaming deal so I can't complain.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> The version I posted was released 4 days ago!


Thats impossible! lol Its Corsair Link 1.2.5. I remember when it came out a year ago from this time. We're in 2013 NOT 2012! lol Look at the date of the post. I think you're using OLD software and firmware. Its a hell of a mixup and have to do a certain process to update the firmware.

Nevermind if you don't have the complete link kit. The usb dongle I have read about can be problematic with corsair link software. Theres a few threads that talk about it and can conflict with other USB drivers/hardware and suprisingly Sata raid drivers too. Its all over the place it seems.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Just a quick update to say I tried the latest Corsair Link update (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=104601) without much hope.


As GTXJackBauer stated, that link is from February 23, *2012* , last year. You want the one that Jonnyguru had linked for you or in this thread: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=111405
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Over 2.5kw at idle? Can't wait until I get my electricity bill...


That's 281.2w DC at idled btw, not 2812w.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> As GTXJackBauer stated, that link is from February 23, *2012* , last year. You want the one that Jonnyguru had linked for you or in this thread: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=111405
> That's 281.2w DC at idled btw, not 2812w.


Good spot on the software date, but those are _AMPS_ not watts.

Ie. 281.2 amps at 12v = 3372w


----------



## BorisTheSpider

OK, so I updated to 2.2.0 (I think I was on 2.1.something before and accidentally rolled back due to the date confusion) and it's exactly the same - still showing over 150 amps (1800 watts) at idle.


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> those are _AMPS_ not watts.
> 
> Ie. 281.2 amps at 12v = 3372w


Ah, I was referring to the the 281.2 figure at the top which is measured in watts: 284.0 Power In (W); 281.2 Power Out (W). After relooking at the bottom portion of that picture, if you add it all the PCIe connectors together, you are getting 231.8A. Either way, it's inaccurate. It's more than likely isn't 99% efficient, nor you are drawing up to 231.8A on +12v on idle.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Thats weird. Heres an example of my setup with decent readings.

*PSU IDLE*



*PSU LOAD (Folding)*


----------



## eXXon

Bump for pure









I understand that Corsair has a lot of customers to deal with (more than any out there in their field(s)), but they make so much money that they have absolutely no excuse whatsoever to not hire enough manpower to deal with all of this.....

And although I consider all of Corsair's PSU line to be overpriced compared to the competition, I really, really thought they had great support which would justify it somehow....guess not.


----------



## doughsthoughts

So I read the features and some of the stuff on the Sale pages, with out checking support or the forums. Saddly enough for my motherboard and video cards I scour the InterTron for information. But I figuredit was a power supply. It gives power. Than I heard OMG digital Power supply. All this complicated electrical stuff is in a DSP. Most DSP stuff is amazing. This will be great..

WHAT A JOKE! hAHAHAHHA the joke is on me. The price of this PSU, for what you get? is criminal. I am having the same issues with the software / PSU. Its showing BOGUS numbers. I've always had 2.2.0 Also on top it the number one feature I wanted it for. dosn't work at all. All cables unplugged. Power Hooked up. Self test. Just clicks like its overvolting. No light no blink just a single really loud click. WHen its all hooked up and powering my system its working. But im on a 3770k Oc'd to 4.6 sometimes 5.0 water cooled. 1 ssd 1hdd 1 optical dvd, 9 corsair Sp120 high performance fans, 1 12v mcp655 pump, 2 7970 black GHZ editions at 1050 and 1500. Total maxed out. Prime95 and Heaven 4.0 running at the same. like meltdown city. says im pulling 300 watts. really? Video cards that require 500 watts each.. total is 300 watts

plus my PCIE rail jumps all over from 0 to 50 amps sometimes more.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Yeah slowly but surely new folks are coming on their support threads with similar if not the same complaints. No control, monitoring all over the place.

My Link took a dump 2 weeks ago and isn't showing all my stuff when it did from a fresh install of windows 7 when rebuiling my rig in december. I notice after a few months it starts getting stupid meaning things that were monitored all of a sudden disappear. Since I've had it on launch over a year ago its been a pattern I've noticed. The price I've given to corsair is premium. Thats what I wanted. Their keyboards stutter meaning the keys repeat without me doing anything. Their last headphones cracked on my head which was a result in cheap plastics, same goes for a few parts in the 800D. Everytime I fold I hear a high pinch noise coming from the rig and can't tell if its the VRMs on the MB, GPU or the PSU. I'am not putting much load in my system. (350w - Killawatt, 352w Link) I shouldn't even believe the numbers I'am getting from my link software on my PSU but having a seconday source (KillAWatt) readings its basically spot on so on that end thats how I know I'am somewhat accurate.


----------



## Simplynicko

this thread deserves a bump.

Overclock.net has been amazing at pointing out the horrible ASUS customer service experiences, and even though I believe that Corsair is working on it, they shouldn't be left off the hook. One of the main reasons I follow forums like this one is because of the honest opinions, reviews and problems i have encountered from other users. keep it up.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simplynicko*
> 
> I believe that Corsair is working on it


Thansk for the bump, but I did just have to update the thread to challenge that statement - there's no reason at all to believe they are trying to fix it. They never replied to me when I sent them logs and hardware specs, have ignored this thread, don't reply to questions on their forum from other users with problems as well as me, and generally show no interest whatsoever in resolving customer issues.


----------



## palowe

There is new link software available 2.3.4816 as of 3/18/13. Sorry I don't have the link.


----------



## hammong

Just picked up a new AX1200i from my local Micro Center today, and I'm seeing some strange stuff with my build as well. Here's what I've noticed so far...

First of all, my H100i Link has worked fine with 2.2.0 since I installed it last month. No issues at all, the fan speeds, temp sensors, etc., always worked, every time.

Today, I install the AX1200i, and I'm short a USB header on my motherboard. So, I hook the COM cable from the AX1200i to the H100i waterblock CorsairLink option port. Go into CorsairLINK 2.2.0, and it doesn't show the AX1200i. Worse, the H100i now shows 0 for FAN speed and 0 for temp. It's clearly not working. Power off system, switch off master power, power it back on, and the H100i now shows pump speed, fans, temp, etc., but the AX1200i is missing.

Uninstalled the CorsairLink 2.2.0 and download and installed 2.3.4816. Software recognizes both the H100i and AX1200i, but it shows 0 for pump speed, fans, temp, and 0 for AX1200i PSU temp. No power tab. Restart service, restart software, bingo everything shows up OK. Temps and Power tab look like they're OK. Manual PSU fan control requires setting the fan speed, minimizing the software, maximizing, doing it a few times, then voila - PSU fan starts working. LOL.

Leave room, PC goes to sleep after a while. Come back, bring PC out of sleep - shows 0 for all H100i functions. 0 for AX1200i temp. Restart service, sensors start working again.

The software clearly has issues, at least on Windows 8. Not sure if it would be any better if I used the USB dongle for the AX1200i and separate it from the H100i CorsairLINK COM connection. In order to do that, I'd have to give up my USB front panel connections. Fail.

Power tab shows efficient, power IN and power OUT. Kill-a-watt shows the power IN figure is within acceptable accuracy (e.g. at idle Kill-a-watt shows 115W, AX1200i reports between 111-114 watts and jiggling around a bit, under load with Prime95 it's within 5 watts 300-305W peak).

What I want to know is -- where's the power tab getting it's figures from? The 24-pin ATX output always says 0A, although it might "blip" to 4-5A for a second or two. Main says 1.042A at idle, all other current monitors are 0.0000A. Peripherals show 0.000A, even though I have a 2TB HDD spinning, a SSD, 5 case cans, etc. The PCIe ports all read 0.0000A, but occasionally, they'll go from 0 to 5.xxx amps each for a few seconds, then go back to zero. Clearly messed up. LOL.

Greg


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Just picked up a new AX1200i from my local Micro Center today, and I'm seeing some strange stuff with my build as well. Here's what I've noticed so far...
> 
> First of all, my H100i Link has worked fine with 2.2.0 since I installed it last month. No issues at all, the fan speeds, temp sensors, etc., always worked, every time.
> 
> Today, I install the AX1200i, and I'm short a USB header on my motherboard. So, I hook the COM cable from the AX1200i to the H100i waterblock CorsairLink option port. Go into CorsairLINK 2.2.0, and it doesn't show the AX1200i. Worse, the H100i now shows 0 for FAN speed and 0 for temp. It's clearly not working. Power off system, switch off master power, power it back on, and the H100i now shows pump speed, fans, temp, etc., but the AX1200i is missing.
> 
> Uninstalled the CorsairLink 2.2.0 and download and installed 2.3.4816. Software recognizes both the H100i and AX1200i, but it shows 0 for pump speed, fans, temp, and 0 for AX1200i PSU temp. No power tab. Restart service, restart software, bingo everything shows up OK. Temps and Power tab look like they're OK. Manual PSU fan control requires setting the fan speed, minimizing the software, maximizing, doing it a few times, then voila - PSU fan starts working. LOL.
> 
> Leave room, PC goes to sleep after a while. Come back, bring PC out of sleep - shows 0 for all H100i functions. 0 for AX1200i temp. Restart service, sensors start working again.
> 
> The software clearly has issues, at least on Windows 8. Not sure if it would be any better if I used the USB dongle for the AX1200i and separate it from the H100i CorsairLINK COM connection. In order to do that, I'd have to give up my USB front panel connections. Fail.
> 
> Power tab shows efficient, power IN and power OUT. Kill-a-watt shows the power IN figure is within acceptable accuracy (e.g. at idle Kill-a-watt shows 115W, AX1200i reports between 111-114 watts and jiggling around a bit, under load with Prime95 it's within 5 watts 300-305W peak).
> 
> What I want to know is -- where's the power tab getting it's figures from? The 24-pin ATX output always says 0A, although it might "blip" to 4-5A for a second or two. Main says 1.042A at idle, all other current monitors are 0.0000A. Peripherals show 0.000A, even though I have a 2TB HDD spinning, a SSD, 5 case cans, etc. The PCIe ports all read 0.0000A, but occasionally, they'll go from 0 to 5.xxx amps each for a few seconds, then go back to zero. Clearly messed up. LOL.
> 
> Greg


not sure if this will help, but perhaps you can try something like this, and see if it solves your problem?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=27500


----------



## bigmac11

Go Corsair. I just got denied for the 4th rebate from them. Hopefully someone will help OP. But knowing Corsair it won't happen and he'll end up like me with over a thousand dollars of relics


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Go Corsair. I just got denied for the 4th rebate from them. Hopefully someone will help OP. But knowing Corsair it won't happen and he'll end up like me with over a thousand dollars of relics


LOL I got denied a rebate as well...


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> not sure if this will help, but perhaps you can try something like this, and see if it solves your problem?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=27500


I was just going to link the samething. I use that aswell because I ran out of USB headers on the MB and that thing works like a charm.

As for the Link, same issues on Windows 7 64 bit as well. I post issues about it and no one from corsair responds. I think they might have gotten sick of my complaints.

The new Link software (2.3.4816) feels no different for me. Still don't have accurate control of my fans, some rattle like hell at random times, some fans show up as 0 rpm when they are spinning, my PSU seems maybe the only thing close to work but the readings on some can be off especially all the prepherals @ 0 amps, LEDs can be unresponsive and stuck at a Red color when under temperature mode on idle which should be blue, not having control of my water pumps (MCP35X2/PWM) in serial can be troublesome and uncomfortable but they've been stuck at some setting that gives them a .7 GPM from the getgo which I have no control of where they get that setting from but nonetheless it's some decent flow for the loop without harming anything and last but not least my CPU on idle is 5%-10% on load because of the Link and more complaints are coming out from that as well.

I had paid than $150+ and now you can easily get it for half of that while the software is still heading to Alpha stage with no response from Corsair with only a 1 year warranty. I told them to credit me for the work I've done as a Beta Tester in a real life enviroment and sharing the information with them.


----------



## TheReciever

This is pathetic. I will not be buying anything from Corsair if this is the type of customer service we can expect from their equipment.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> This is pathetic. I will not be buying anything from Corsair if this is the type of customer service we can expect from their equipment.


This is what certain people can expect from Corsair. Sometimes they bend over backwards to help some people while they totally ignore the rest. I unfortunately have always been one of the "rest". I'm trying to get a lousy $20 rebate and over a week with no response. Their rebate center "never received my rebate" so after fighting with them I tried Corsair with no luck, as usual


----------



## TheReciever

I almost never bother with rebates because most of the time unless you document every single aspect of your process you end up losing out, at which point its no longer beneficial to claim the rebate to begin with


----------



## Baskt_Case

The latest review I read for the 860i acknowledged that the software was pretty much junk, but as for the PSU itself, pretty much golden. I've seen this repeated in several different reviews of Corsair's digital PSU's.

Even though the readings of the software are all wacky, when connected to test equipment, the PSU's are performing perfectly. Hard to be content and satisfied though when the end user doesnt have access to all that fancy test gear and is hoping for reliable software functions.

All this has me leaning back towards the non-digital bretheren of these PSU's. After all, those units actually have _higher_ efficiency than the digital models at low loads.


----------



## GTXJackBauer

I'am so upset words can't describe it that only leaves me to say to folks who would like to take action upon them please do on my behalf as well as everyone else suffering and "Alpha Testing" for them.

There are 2 peons who I believe got their hardware for free (Beta Testers) who DEFEND them at ALL COSTS on their forums. They persuade customers that its user error and not from the company. One of them screwed up so bad and went and said that the software worked flawless and perfect for him that in another thread he noticed he didn't have full control of a fan responding to someone else. This is a guess on my part but all the tail signs/red flags say so it's sad.

"I understand and this is not for the first time system builder so if you do not have experience with different hardware and other cooling options I would suggest returning it in that case." - Ram Guy (Corsair)

- Link Post #10 -

A big FU and a huge slap in the face. Oh btw they are celebrating the excitement of Corsair 900D. I don't think they should get away with this.

Here's a link that of the Link software with the PSU. Blogged by this person by Corsair. - Corsair Blog - (Another PR Stunt)


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Just to confirm, still no contact from Corsair over this. As has been said before, a brief look at their forum will tell anyone considering buying one of their products all they need to know about how Corsair treat their customers.


----------



## sebkow

still no update from corsair i also posted on there facebook page and my post got deleted......


----------



## CattleCorn

So is the PSU itself not worth getting because the software is messed up? Is the hardware messed up at all? If so, is there a good alternative 1200w PSU out there that's fully modular?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> So is the PSU itself not worth getting because the software is messed up? Is the hardware messed up at all? If so, is there a good alternative 1200w PSU out there that's fully modular?


Its just the software.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Its just the software.


And the support.

A good alternative at 1200w is the Enermax, either the maxrevo or the platimax.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> And the support.
> 
> A good alternative at 1200w is the Enermax, either the maxrevo or the platimax.


I was looking at the Platimax today. Maybe I'll go that route. Today is the last day that it's on sale at Newegg. Thanks and +rep to you both.


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> I was looking at the Platimax today. Maybe I'll go that route.


Don't forget the Rosewill Lightning 1300w. It's based off of Super Flower's Golden Green platform, according to Jonnyguru's review.

EDIT: Whoops, it's only semi-modular. Sorry about that.


----------



## CattleCorn

Well, just noticed the red connectors on the Enermax. WHY????????????/


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXJackBauer*
> 
> Here's a link that of the Link software with the PSU. Blogged by this person by Corsair. - Corsair Blog - (Another PR Stunt)


PR stunt? Well... I will say that really is my PC (Jonny Gerow = jonnyGURU) and the screenshots and attached spreadsheets are actually from me running Link on that PC.

Sure, I'm working for Corsair now a days, but I certainly didn't fudge any of the results.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Oh.. Boris the Spider: I think I've heard about some people have problems with Asus's AI Suite working at the same time Link is running (and vise versa, of course). Something to do with both programs trying to put hooks into the same data from the chipset. Can you uninstall AI Suite and get Link to work properly?

I can't say I'm 100% sure on this as I'm using a Gigabyte board and found their software.. well... I can do without it. ;-)


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Oh.. Boris the Spider: I think I've heard about some people have problems with Asus's AI Suite working at the same time Link is running (and vise versa, of course). Something to do with both programs trying to put hooks into the same data from the chipset. Can you uninstall AI Suite and get Link to work properly?
> 
> I can't say I'm 100% sure on this as I'm using a Gigabyte board and found their software.. well... I can do without it. ;-)


Thanks for the suggestion Jonny, however I don't use AI suite so that's not the problem with my system.


----------



## CattleCorn

Why hasn't corsairgeorge chimed in here and offered to help? That's what I'm baffled about.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion Jonny, however I don't use AI suite so that's not the problem with my system.


DOH!

Too bad... that would've been so easy.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Here's another question for you.... when you RMA'd the first AX1200i, did you also send back the USB dongle? Or are you not using the dongle and using the Corsair Link Commander? If you're using the Commander, have you considered the problem being with that?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Here's another question for you.... when you RMA'd the first AX1200i, did you also send back the USB dongle? Or are you not using the dongle and using the Corsair Link Commander? If you're using the Commander, have you considered the problem being with that?


Hi Jonny,

No, I am not using the link commander, I am using the dongle which shipped with the PSU itself.

It was also replaced when the PSU was RMAd, so all of the hardware is new.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Weird. Hmm....


----------



## jonnyGURU

Ok... Here we go again.









I found someone at Corsair that knows a little bit about that build in the videos. He said that the dongle was used, which I see as a common denominator between that build and yours. I use the Link Commander because I've got the H100i and the Dominator Platinum RAM and all that needs a Commander to act as a hub to talk to Link and I've yet to see this problem.

While he wasn't able to reproduce the problem you're seeing at home or in the video with his own test builds, even though he's also using the dongle, there's no doubt that the build in the video is doing the same thing as yours and if they were to turn on OCP, I'd bet that the PC would shut down. So he's going to try to duplicate the problem with the Fatality board in that video and then see if the Link Commander acts any differently. Since the Link Commander uses a different USB chip than the dongle, maybe there's a driver conflict or something.

I'm going to be out of the country on business next week, so I've asked Yellowbeard to follow up with you and if they find out that the rig from the video acts differently with the Link Commander than it did with the dongle, my guess is they're going to send you out a Link Commander.

Good luck and if I find out anything before I leave on Saturday, I'll make sure to pop in and give you a heads up!


----------



## Yellowbeard

Boris, I'm PMing you my email address. Can you send me your phone #, shipping info, and any special shipping instructions you require so that we can send you out a Link Commander?


----------



## Yellowbeard

We are working on getting you the Link Commander. I'll get tracking info for you ASAP.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*
> 
> Why hasn't corsairgeorge chimed in here and offered to help? That's what I'm baffled about.


To be honest I had forgotten this thread existed until about last week because I was very busy trying to get 900D and some other new cases out the door, as well as managing cooling and fan stuff. No excuses, completely my fault, since I already commented earlier in the thread I believe.

I did, however, bring this thread to the attention of our PSU guys, who've jumped in to help out since I can't right now.


----------



## sebkow

ty hate being ignored /getting posted deleted by corsair


----------



## banging34hzs

Glad to see corsair trying to fix this now, sad to know that it took so long.


----------



## bustacap22

.


----------



## ozrek

I'm curious if the link commander is able to solve some of the issue?


----------



## Keaolyen

TBH we're still not entirely sure what the issue is but we're working hard to resolve this. If the problem occurred 100% of the time it would be easy to reproduce and isolate but that's simply not the case.

I know Boris showed some screen shots of us demoing C-Link at Computex which appears to show the same issue but I can assure you it's not what it seems to be ( I was there). What we demo'd was a very early version of the software which we knew had problems (the error he identified was one of them) which we thought we had resolved prior to release.

Yellowbeard will be in touch with Borris to help us reproduce his system to help us isolate the issue and resolve this problem post haste.

I.E. to my knowledge we don't have very many people with exactly this issue (if anyone with this exact issue), if this issue was wider-spread we would have addressed it before now.

We're all sorry that Boris' issue "slipped through the cracks" and we're doing our best to resolve his issue and support any other ongoing issues we can identify. We haven't shown the level of support I would have expected us and we're all working very hard to improve. =)


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Keaolyen, thanks for acknowleding that you haven't shown an appropriate level of support in this case. I appreciate that it does indeed seem you are all working on improving this (with the improved contact and action over the last week) so credit where it is due - hopefully we can get this properly resolved soon.

I have now received a link commander which arrived yesterday, unfortunately I have been too busy to test it yet - I'm just checking in on this thread to update everyone with the news that Corsair did indeed send me a link commander quickly - I'll get round to testing in the next few days and check back in on this thread asap.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

OK, Corsair link commander fitted and tested, and unfortunately no improvement.

http://s38.photobucket.com/user/bit...INK2_2013-04-27_20-34-39_zpscb518d0d.jpg.html

I'm just about to email Corsair to see if there's anything I could have missed in cleaning out the old software, but I doubt it, this is what I did:

- Uninstalled Corsair Link
- Uninstalled "Corsair Link USB dongle driver (removal)" from program manager
- Removed remnants in c:\program files (x86)\Corsair
- Rebooted
- Installed latest Corsair Link from http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=116413


----------



## Darujhistan

This thread and the reported coil whine is really putting me off Corsair PSU'S, the one I have TX 850 V2 is real loud. It's the loudest thing in my case.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darujhistan*
> 
> This thread and the reported coil whine is really putting me off Corsair PSU'S


So it should.

I haven't posted for a few days, because I thought it fair to give Corsair a chance to redeem themselves. I was wrong - they have done nothing to deserve such a chance, so here is the sorry tale of the last few days:

After JonnyGuru came on here and contacted me to try and get something done (and thanks to Jonny, who, as far as I can tell has genuinely tried to help, but it seems his efforts are in vain) I did get contacted by a Michael Clements from Corsair (who I believe posts on forums as Yellowbeard) who arranged to send me a Link Commander to see if it would help.

However, after letting him know a week ago that it didn't help, he has since ignored me again.

I sent the following email a week ago on 27/04/13:
Quote:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Sorry to have to report that there seems to be no improvement. http://s38.photobucket.com/user/bit_monkey/media/CorsairLINK2_2013-04-27_20-34-39_zpscb518d0d.jpg.html
> 
> Here's what I did when removing the old USB dongle and installing the new Link Commander:
> 
> - Uninstalled Corsair Link
> - Uninstalled "Corsair Link USB dongle driver (removal)" from program manager
> - Removed remnants in c:\program files (x86)\Corsair
> - Rebooted
> - Installed latest Corsair Link from http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=116413
> 
> Have I missed anything?
> 
> Also, I can't actually see the link commander anywhere in device manager, which seems strange - the USB dongle used to show up. Perhaps I've missed it - where should it show up?
> 
> I notice no separate driver package is supplied, but if I could find the Link Commander in device manager I could at least check the modification dates on the driver files it's using to make sure it is the new ones.
> 
> Regards


After 2 working days had passed with no reply, I then sent him the following email:
Quote:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Just a quick reminder in case my email below got missed (it was sent at the weekend).
> 
> ... (QUOTE OF MY PREVIOUS EMAIL CUT FROM HERE)


And again, after another 3 working days, nothing.

If that won't put anyone off this rag-tag collection of buffoons, I guess nothing will (short of their own PSU filling their house with the rancid stench of plumes of smoke from burned electronics, as my own AX1200 did a few months ago).

Ps. My AX1200i coil whines too - I only wish I could afford to throw it in the nearest skip and replace it with something I didn't feel bad about having paid good money for.

Pps. Why is it everyone I've heard of at Corsair has the word marketing in their job title? Perhaps if these people made stuff worth buying, they wouldn't need quite so many people telling everyone to buy their stuff.


----------



## bigmac11

Don't feel alone my friend Corsair has ignored my probably 100 emails for years.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

It is starting to appear that Corsair is turning from a good company in to a company that wants nothing more than to purchase other people's technology and then ignore issues that come as a result.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> After 2 working days had passed with no reply, I then sent him the following email:
> 
> And again, after another 3 working days, nothing.
> 
> If that won't put anyone off this rag-tag collection of buffoons, I guess nothing will (short of their own PSU filling their house with the rancid stench of plumes of smoke from burned electronics, as my own AX1200 did a few months ago).


Boris,

After I got back from my trip last week, Mike brought me up to speed on your situation and I emailed you some other things to try. I did not hear back from you via email, but did find that you're still posting about your problems on the forums.

Did you not get my email or, since it wasn't from Mike, thought it wasn't important?

jonny


----------



## Yellowbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> So it should.
> 
> I haven't posted for a few days, because I thought it fair to give Corsair a chance to redeem themselves. I was wrong - they have done nothing to deserve such a chance, so here is the sorry tale of the last few days:
> 
> After JonnyGuru came on here and contacted me to try and get something done (and thanks to Jonny, who, as far as I can tell has genuinely tried to help, but it seems his efforts are in vain) I did get contacted by a Michael Clements from Corsair (who I believe posts on forums as Yellowbeard) who arranged to send me a Link Commander to see if it would help.
> 
> However, after letting him know a week ago that it didn't help, he has since ignored me again.
> 
> I sent the following email a week ago on 27/04/13:
> After 2 working days had passed with no reply, I then sent him the following email:
> 
> And again, after another 3 working days, nothing.
> 
> If that won't put anyone off this rag-tag collection of buffoons, I guess nothing will (short of their own PSU filling their house with the rancid stench of plumes of smoke from burned electronics, as my own AX1200 did a few months ago).
> 
> Ps. My AX1200i coil whines too - I only wish I could afford to throw it in the nearest skip and replace it with something I didn't feel bad about having paid good money for.
> 
> Pps. Why is it everyone I've heard of at Corsair has the word marketing in their job title? Perhaps if these people made stuff worth buying, they wouldn't need quite so many people telling everyone to buy their stuff.


I think a little clarification is in order here.

FIRST, let's stop with the name calling and be civil here. I don't tolerate that personally and I don't do it to others.

Boris, would you care to explain to the readers here what has actually transpired or shall I? Your comments here are misleading at best and I'm being gratuitous as it is. I'd appreciate it if you'd relay the truth.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Well if the emails I quoted above were replied to, then it would be the first I've heard of it.

I have checked my spam folders as well - nothing.

Unless you have sent me an reply that has, for some reason, not been delivered, then what I've said above is absolutely true - I sent two emails (9 days and 5 days ago at the time of posting this) telling you that the Link Commander hadn't fixed the problem, and I haven't received a reply (or acknowledgement) for either of those emails.

Which email did you reply to - the first, or second? (both?)

Perhaps it's best, to ensure there can be no misunderstandings of this nature in future, that any further correspondance between us takes place in public in this forum, on this thread, so that there can be no confusion as to who said what and when.

Incidentally, I don't mean that to come across as a refusal to correspond with you privately in email - of course I'll do that if you prefer it, but since there can be no doubt over whether a forum post was sent or not, it might be better for both of us if we continued our discussion in this public forum, and that is my preference.

EDIT: Alternatively, eevid.com provide a free service (up to 50 uses per year) providing strong proof of sending (and reasonably strong proof of receipt) for email.


----------



## ozrek

Looks like some regression here.

@ Yellowbeard, you shouldn't take it personal that Boris used the term "buffoons" to describe your tech support crew. I actually found it to be a very gentle insult under the circumstances. People on this forum are spending thousands on hardware, and we expect a $300.00 power supply to work as advertised. Be professional and stay on topic please.

@ Boris, props for calling it out for public discussion. Anyone considering buying this particular product should know that the software isn't properly supported.

The bottom line is that most of us would gladly pay top dollar for a high end PSU that is STABLE and FUNCTIONAL.

My suggestion to Corsair is to release the PSU without the monitoring software and drop the price tag on it to be fair. You are robbing people by pretending your software was ready for official release. If you wanted to offer the software up as a beta add-on, you now try it at your own risk, you would be so much further ahead of the game.

This is new tech. I admire the innovation and the concept, but the implementation is embarassing to talk about.


----------



## lazostat

I want to buy the CORSAIR Professional Platinum Series 760W Modular. The problem still exists? To all psu? Or only to i version?


----------



## eEvid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> EDIT: Alternatively, eevid.com provide a free service (up to 50 uses per year) providing strong proof of sending (and reasonably strong proof of receipt) for email.


Nice of you to mention our email and file certification service, BorisTheSpider. It's cool to see there are discussions out there in which people value what we do. Thanks!


----------



## lazostat

Can you answer please?


----------



## Buxty

I think what the sad thing is, is that even though i've been a fan of Corsair for years and would strongly recommend fans & RAM to people this situation is almost reason enough to not use them just in case I have an issue in future.


----------



## JadedPrimate

Just read through this thread. What a horror story! Hope they will (finally) get this sorted for you, BorisTheSpider.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Just to update for anyone watching this, still no contact from Corsair since the post by Yellowbeard 4 days ago. It is now 13 days since I first informed them the link commander hasn't fixed the problem.


----------



## Fulvin

What are you still expecting from them after all this? They can't and won't fix the software overnight, that's for sure, so sadly, I don't think there's much left they can do for you.


----------



## sebkow

There are lots of people having this issue, I am as well but he at least he gets a reply back lol.... I learned my lesson and informed fellow computer enthusiast on the situation were never to buy corsair again. Simple as that. Once you loose that trust its hard to obtain it back. At this point I want it to work as intended.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> There are lots of people having this issue, I am as well but he at least he gets a reply back lol.... I learned my lesson and informed fellow computer enthusiast on the situation were never to buy corsair again. Simple as that. Once you loose that trust its hard to obtain it back. At this point I want it to work as intended.


Amen brother


----------



## oscarbravo

That sounds like the same softwear there using for the AIO water coolers from what ive heard with wonky settings/lights/controls.

Think there trying to be a little bit of everything which ends up being a lot of nothings when people turn there back on them when there pc dies.

As my friends son say's and hes a top johhny in the software world. theres average software and theres bad software but theres no good software.
Well it's all a compromise.


----------



## Jingiko

I just bought a ton of stuff from Corsair earlier today... including the mentioned PSU because of the readouts..

I was debating going SeaSonic but since everything else was Corsair I wanted to match my build!! I do give them props on their customer service/warranty though but as for this digital read out, hopefully a driver/firmware/software update could help resolve this issue. If not I still give them props for being one of the first adopters in digital readouts.


----------



## oscarbravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jingiko*
> 
> I just bought a ton of stuff from Corsair earlier today... including the mentioned PSU because of the readouts..
> 
> I was debating going SeaSonic but since everything else was Corsair I wanted to match my build!! I do give them props on their customer service/warranty though but as for this digital read out, hopefully a driver/firmware/software update could help resolve this issue. If not I still give them props for being one of the first adopters in digital readouts.


That's all well and good but if the item works correctly in the first case why do you need a readout there is actual better things out there that are very accurate as most software isn't which is at the mercy of wonky workings of windows and as most know windows doesn't even work well with windows.


----------



## coachmark2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yellowbeard*
> 
> I think a little clarification is in order here.
> 
> FIRST, let's stop with the name calling and be civil here. I don't tolerate that personally and I don't do it to others.
> 
> Boris, would you care to explain to the readers here what has actually transpired or shall I? Your comments here are misleading at best and I'm being gratuitous as it is. I'd appreciate it if you'd relay the truth.


Extreme arrogance. That's just ridiculous man. You don't come into a snipestorm like this one and tell people "what you do and don't tolerate". You don't imply that your customer who has been desperately trying to get a solution for MONTHS that *YOU HAVE IGNORED* is lying or misleading.

You don't march in here with this superior attitude that because you're Corsair you're immediately off the hook for any responsibility.

I sincerely hope you don't speak for your company. Between that response above and the lack of support for a user who bought a VERY expensive piece of equipment, your FLAGSHIP MODEL, you are handling this situation _horribly._

It is shameful and completely idiotic to think you're the victim here and that you're the ones not at fault. You've delivered completely awful customer service and you've severely damaged your reputation. You've lost many customers due to this fiasco, myself being one of them.

So roll up your superior sleeves and dump the attitude, and help the person who trusted you with his money!!


----------



## BSLSK05

This is sad to hear, I have been a Corsair loyalist for years and would recommend their products to anyone building for the first time, but after how this situation is being handled, I'm not so sure.

Of all of my corsair products:
2 Faulty PSU's (750TX and 750TXv2, the v1 wouldn't output rated wattage and the v2 killed a system, both cases were handled beautifully by their customer service)
4 Sticks of XMS3 (About to RMA, the wont operate at their advertised feq's anymore after 3 years of use)
An H60 on its last legs after 2 years of service

After this experience with them, its hard to recommend them on their build quality, their only commendable feature was their warranty service, now I'm not so sure.

Corsair, you have done a bad thing by aggravating people here on this forum, we have the power to make enough noise to be heard even if its not what you want. I recommend you tread lightly on how you handle this situation before your reputation is any more damaged.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I dont get why companies keep doing stuff like that. It would be so easy and cheap for them to write something like.
"We are sorry, we work on a solution.
Currently we are working on a fix.
Since you were dissatisfied we would like to compensate you with
We will send you asap.

Thank you so much for your trust in our company and again we are really sorry for any inconveniences"

Big tip: People you should care about (customers) would love your company. They know that YOU take them serious
and that you take care of them.
It also shows CONFIDENCE in you own company if you admit that even YOU make mistakes.

E.g. No one cared that Crucial had drives/fw issues because the instantly said: Yup that is our fault. We will fix it asap.
That is how a mature company handles issues.

Small tip: Since I dont put a copyright on the above text any company could use the above statement.
Just copy and paste it. Just make sure you replace with an actual product from your line.

Nothing is worse than reputation loss.

I have a Corsair PSU and recommend Corsair. Please dont make me look like a fool. Please.


----------



## oscarbravo

Hi well that cat could already be out of the bag! as ive found reviews on Amazon about there items with link etc.
So the bad news is travelling there was a few links to write ups but Amazon removed them but been side posted.

I make you right in being a mature company admitting that it had made a problem which everyone does.
But it's the man that has the balls to say sorry/admit fault that people remember for the right reasons and not the one that sticks his head in the sand and ignores it all.

But like many companies before and since have come just profit orientated and forget the people that actually buy/use there items in the end they start bleating that they have no sales and markets are dead(well for them it would be)then try to bully other companies to help them out by other means then the share holders ask questions and it all hits the fans.

But i think Corsairs become too top heavy and trying to be a jack of all trades But surely a master of none now as even there rams loosing out now with some bad feedback ive found when checking some info i needed and that was what corsair was really known for so why let the butt get ripped (or do ii themselves?)out of the company?

Anyone remember the famous Gerald Ratner speech years back? Well riches to rags the company went!

But remember Corsair being humble isn't anything to be a shamed off it's a sign that your human and real.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oscarbravo*
> 
> ive found reviews on Amazon about there items with link etc. So the bad news is travelling there was a few links to write ups but Amazon removed them but been side posted.


Would be interesting if you could post links to those reviews and accounts of problems here.

Now 16 days since I emailed Mike Clements at Corsair to say the problem wasn't fixed by the link commander they sent me.

Now 8 days since I replied rebutting his allegation that I had been misleading in this thread.

No response to either.


----------



## lechye

I have to admit that after reading this thread, I'm kind of worried about this power supply, especially since I just installed it in my system... but I'm not using corsair link so it's just a regular power supply for me (thankfully?). Here's to hoping that they fix the problem for you and that they release a permanent fix to the problem..


----------



## Volvo

To actually see this happening is pretty scary.

In Singapore, parts arrive at our hands by means of distributors, so if the after-sales service is crap or nonexistent, the distributors are scheisse.

But to have Corsair and Asus directly dish out this crapola over at your end... Wow.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Extreme arrogance. That's just ridiculous man. You don't come into a snipestorm like this one and tell people "what you do and don't tolerate". You don't imply that your customer who has been desperately trying to get a solution for MONTHS that *YOU HAVE IGNORED* is lying or misleading.
> 
> You don't march in here with this superior attitude that because you're Corsair you're immediately off the hook for any responsibility.
> 
> I sincerely hope you don't speak for your company. Between that response above and the lack of support for a user who bought a VERY expensive piece of equipment, your FLAGSHIP MODEL, you are handling this situation _horribly._
> 
> It is shameful and completely idiotic to think you're the victim here and that you're the ones not at fault. You've delivered completely awful customer service and you've severely damaged your reputation. You've lost many customers due to this fiasco, myself being one of them.
> 
> So roll up your superior sleeves and dump the attitude, and help the person who trusted you with his money!!


100% agree with you there. I used to feel okay recommending Corsair products, but over the last year or two, they have had some major issues. Either they're expanding too fast and aren't hiring enough people, or they've lost their way and become about the money, not caring about the products they put out. Corsair customer support used to be some of the best in the business, up there with the support I expect from companies like EVGA. In the past year or two, I have seen a massive influx of people complaining about a lack of customer service, rude and out of line commenting in their forums and by their support on here (Yellowbeard's outburst is a perfect example), and ignoring serious issues until they gain massive traction on forums.

On top of that, they also seem to be using their customers as Alpha testers with the Link software. I actively recommend people to avoid anything with Corsair Link because I know it's a steaming pile that is more hassle than it's worth. And I really wasn't happy that it wasn't made explicit that it wasn't compatible with Windows 8 for a long time. I knew plenty of people who bought it for Link and couldn't use it because of that.

Lastly, I'm really disappointed to see that Corsair seems to be driven by greed. While they used to charge a small premium for components that had better build quality than their competition and offered awesome customer support, they now sell products for a massive markup that are often worse than similarly priced competitors. And doing things like releasing a partially mechanical, partially rubber dome keyboard was a slap in the face to consumers.

I really would love to be able to actively recommend Corsair again and would love to see them revert to the company that they were two years ago, but it seems like that's a pipe dream right now. I really did love their products, a lot of the innovations they brought, and how they forced people to compete with them. They earned their devout followers for a good reason. Now they've become institutionalized just like Arctic Silver and people recommend them based on that trust that exists from before and based on professional reviewers like Tiny Tom Logan shilling their products. It was really nice to see someone stand up to them and see Dustin at Anandtech call them out. Corsair really needs a wake up call and needs to return to the culture they had before or they'll start to see sales and trust in the brand slip and decline.


----------



## Internets

This thread is obviously not getting enough attention. I will NEVER buy another Corsair product after this fiasco and I own many of their products. Yellowbeard's comments have sent my blood boiling as a consumer. I'll vote with my wallet here. Seasonic PSU from here on out. I won't bother supporting a company that ignores its responsibility to its products such as Corsair has shown here. You would think with an enthusiast community like OCN Corsair would value our purchasing power.


----------



## Volvo

These days you have got to be mad to say you want a Corsair PSU over unit from Seasonic, Antec, XFX, FSP, SilverPower, NZXT, PCP&C, SuperFlower, SilverStone, Kingwin or Rosewill.

Or a Corsair casing over a Lian Li, FD, SilverStone or NZXT.

Or a Corsair AIO over Antec, Swiftech and Silverstone.

In fact, I'm part of the 'niche' crowd that thinks Corsair Link and all the other AIO control softwares, PSU control softwares, motherboard control softwares are complete and unnecessary bloat. And if there's something that's worse than bloat, its bloat that doesn't work!


----------



## subyman

Pretty sad. Guess I won't be getting a 550d case for my friends upcoming build like I had planned.


----------



## Mas

Thank you for this thread. I was literally about to click on the buy button to order a Corsair AX1200i when I decided to do a little poking around on the forums just in case.

I'll now be purchasing something else.

Cheers


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> Thank you for this thread. I was literally about to click on the buy button to order a Corsair AX1200i when I decided to do a little poking around on the forums just in case.
> 
> I'll now be purchasing something else.
> 
> Cheers


http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

You might want to look at the NZXT HALE 90 V2 just to pick a good one out


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> 
> You might want to look at the NZXT HALE 90 V2 just to pick a good one out


Thanks, but I was actually eyeballing the Seasonic 1000w platinum PSU


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> Thanks, but I was actually eyeballing the Seasonic 1000w platinum PSU


The new EVGA Super Nova G2 will be even better then that if you can wait for it

Or read this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1391520/fractal-design-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## Mas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The new EVGA Super Nova G2 will be even better then that if you can wait for it
> 
> Or read this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1391520/fractal-design-power-supplies-information-thread


Looks very nice, sleeving on cables is quite attractive, but I'm in the market for an 80+ Platinum rated PSU. EVGA kit also tends to be a bit harder to acquire out here where I'm at as they don't really have an Australian physical presence.


----------



## Aesthethc

Have you tried calling customer service to get a direct answer from a rep that could help you? Seems like they just arent getting back to you on time when you PM them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> Looks very nice, sleeving on cables is quite attractive, but I'm in the market for an 80+ Platinum rated PSU. EVGA kit also tends to be a bit harder to acquire out here where I'm at as they don't really have an Australian physical presence.


Sounds like it would be easier to find the Super Flower Leadex which it is based on then EVGA then


----------



## GTXJackBauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> PR stunt? Well... I will say that really is my PC (Jonny Gerow = jonnyGURU) and the screenshots and attached spreadsheets are actually from me running Link on that PC.
> 
> Sure, I'm working for Corsair now a days, but I certainly didn't fudge any of the results.


I am not saying that your info is fake or not. That is fine but what I meant was to divert the real issues here was to put someone up on the plus side of things. Still till this day I havn't met anyone that tells me it works as intended. Its usually the corsair staff that tells us that it works and its user error basically and telling the customer to edit their files/settings in order to make it work which ends up doing nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozrek*
> 
> Looks like some regression here.
> 
> @ Yellowbeard, you shouldn't take it personal that Boris used the term "buffoons" to describe your tech support crew. I actually found it to be a very gentle insult under the circumstances. People on this forum are spending thousands on hardware, and we expect a $300.00 power supply to work as advertised. Be professional and stay on topic please.
> 
> @ Boris, props for calling it out for public discussion. Anyone considering buying this particular product should know that the software isn't properly supported.
> 
> The bottom line is that most of us would gladly pay top dollar for a high end PSU that is STABLE and FUNCTIONAL.
> 
> My suggestion to Corsair is to release the PSU without the monitoring software and drop the price tag on it to be fair. You are robbing people by pretending your software was ready for official release. If you wanted to offer the software up as a beta add-on, you now try it at your own risk, you would be so much further ahead of the game.
> 
> This is new tech. I admire the innovation and the concept, but the implementation is embarassing to talk about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> Once you loose that trust its hard to obtain it back. At this point I want it to work as intended.


I agree with everything you both have said.

If I was corsair I would tone it down a bit. The elephant in the room is the dam Corsair Link Software. The software wasn't ready now and wasn't ready for release 2 years ago. Unfortunately they based a lot of their products around the Link which is dragging everyone down with it.

The only negative experience I had with them is the Link and being ignored with my issues on their forums. I hope they don't take my criticism and complaints personal because that is not my intentions. "It's strictly business." - Anchorman

On a positive note I have bought a lot of their products and have had no issues RMAing them. I own 2 sets of Ram kits, Headphones (1500), Keyboard (K90, upset that it wasn't a fully mechanical keyboard thinking it was), Mouse (M60), Case (800D), PSUs (AX1200i/TX900) and hopefully a 900D as I like the way it looks and made (Great job on it George and your honesty on the logistical obstacles that arose).


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Finally had the time and energy to replace my dead AX860 with my new RAM replacement from Corsair, so I was happy to get a fresh retail boxed one. Still makes that weird "click" noise everytime it turns on and off but so far, all is working well and it better stay that way.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Finally had the time and energy to replace my dead AX860 with my new RAM replacement from Corsair, so I was happy to get a fresh retail boxed one. Still makes that weird "click" noise everytime it turns on and off but so far, all is working well and it better stay that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A click when it turns on or off is most likely a relay. Those are mechanical, so they do make noise.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> A click when it turns on or off is most likely a relay. Those are mechanical, so they do make noise.


None of the Antec PSU's i've had over the years ever did/had that.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

My AX1200 has the relay noise as well. Perfectly normal for these PSU's.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

It is now 23 days since I informed Corsair that the link commander hadn't fixed the problem. The only subsequent communication I've had from them was when Mike Clements posted back in this thread offering no help and accusing me of being misleading - that was 15 days ago.

Won't be long until this problem has been ongoing for a year without a fix.


----------



## JadedPrimate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> It is now 23 days since I informed Corsair that the link commander hadn't fixed the problem. The only subsequent communication I've had from them was when Mike Clements posted back in this thread offering no help and accusing me of being misleading - that was 15 days ago.
> 
> Won't be long until this problem has been ongoing for a year without a fix.


\

Still wondering what was up with both the Corsair rep and JohnnyGuru stating they'd sent you e-mails, and you not getting them. Could it be they've got the wrong e-mail or such? It certainly is odd.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> It also shows CONFIDENCE in you own company if you admit that even YOU make mistakes.


i guess it has something to do with fact that if a corporation admits something they can be sued on that basis ...

well they could have sent to OP PMs via this forum if there communication over email doesnot work, so maybe he should contact them via PM here. Also i would just ask for refund, over 6 months and no solution, its really a product that is not working as advertised. in my country if you return product they have to give you money after 30 days if they havent solved the issue

i had only bought TX 850 V2 from second hand and it didnot worked properly but then again it could have been a faulty psu, fortunately the guy i bought it from took it back.

best
revro


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedPrimate*
> 
> \
> 
> Still wondering what was up with both the Corsair rep and JohnnyGuru stating they'd sent you e-mails, and you not getting them. Could it be they've got the wrong e-mail or such? It certainly is odd.


Corsair has done the same to me many times. But the funny thing is I never receive their support emails, I always got the marketing emails. Can't say the same about Johnny Guru as every time I've pmed he has always responded.

At OP I understand 100% how you feel but unfortunately its probably time to cut your losses and move on. Maybe try and sell the PS with a disclaimer about the software and buy something aside from Corsair and count this as a lesson learned









EDIT: I am actually shocked that this thread hasn't been deleted. Seems quite a few that were negative towards Corsair disappeared


----------



## thanos999

first time ive seen this thread and im glade i did in futer i will no to stay away from corsair psu


----------



## bigmac11

Here is a good example http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276360-Need-help-with-HX-1000-RMA&highlight= . Replied back and until this day never got another response.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> At OP I understand 100% how you feel but unfortunately its probably time to cut your losses and move on. Maybe try and sell the PS with a disclaimer about the software and buy something aside from Corsair and count this as a lesson learned


Well to be honest, it's just a dumb PSU to me now, although the total system power draw does seem to be at least roughly correct, but of course I can't use the OCP trip points.

As a dumb PSU, it works fine. I understand from reviews that the quality of power delivered is very good, and although I don't have the equipment here to verify that for myself, I am satisfied that as a dumb PSU it does work well, although the coil whine is irritating.

I'm not likely to sell or replace it, as I don't know of anything monitored that I'd actually want (I believe the EVGA NEX1500 has poor voltage regulation and ripple suppression compared to what I have now), so if I replaced it, it would be with a dumb PSU, and I already have a satisfactory one of those in the AX1200i, albeit at considerably higher cost than a comparable PSU marketed as a "dumb" unmonitored one.

The purpose of this thread now is more to continue to document the support (or lack of it) I've received, so as to assist others in making educated buying decisions.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedPrimate*
> 
> Still wondering what was up with both the Corsair rep and JohnnyGuru stating they'd sent you e-mails, and you not getting them. Could it be they've got the wrong e-mail or such? It certainly is odd.


It certainly is "odd" - I'll leave people to draw their own conclusions as to why I have not received further communications from Corsair.

They do have my correct email, they could PM me on here, I also have suggested in this thread that we should do all our communicating in public (on this thread) so no-one can dispute what was said. In short, there are plenty of ways for them to contact me should they wish to.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The only posts that have been removed from this thread were those that contained the Corsair "troll" that was circulating. This troll is actually not a troll, but Nazi-esque propaganda against Jews. It was wearing a yarmulke, had a very large nose, and was depicted as if it was greedy and plotting.

Call Corsair greedy and call them out on not caring about their customers as much as you want, but the image was completely inappropriate.

(Note, I didn't remove it)


----------



## thanos999

i have never heard off this word befor so could someone please enlighten me
the word is yarmulke


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> i have never heard off this word befor so could someone please enlighten me
> the word is yarmulke


It's a cap worn by Jews (also known as the Kippah), does this relate to the AX1200?! I think not


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> The only posts that have been removed from this thread were those that contained the Corsair "troll" that was circulating. This troll is actually not a troll, but Nazi-esque propaganda against Jews. It was wearing a yarmulke, had a very large nose, and was depicted as if it was greedy and plotting.
> 
> Call Corsair greedy and call them out on not caring about their customers as much as you want, but the image was completely inappropriate.
> 
> (Note, I didn't remove it)


I wasn't referring to this particular thread. Sorry should have been more clear.


----------



## thanos999

ok thanks for that and i learn somthing new about other countries and people as well as learning about corsair psu


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> I wasn't referring to this particular thread. Sorry should have been more clear.


No worries. I figured I'd mention the Corsair image because the users that posted it probably didn't realize what it actually was.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozrek*
> 
> The bottom line is that most of us would gladly pay top dollar for a high end PSU that is STABLE and FUNCTIONAL.
> 
> My suggestion to Corsair is to release the PSU without the monitoring software and drop the price tag on it to be fair. You are robbing people by *pretending your software was ready for official release*. If you wanted to offer the software up as a beta add-on, you now try it at your own risk, you would be so much further ahead of the game.
> 
> This is new tech. I admire the innovation and the concept, but the implementation is embarassing to talk about.


My thoughts exactly. I early adopted when corsair released their mice and keyboard lines. The driver software didn't work period, but what's worse, the mouse only had basic 3 button functionality for some reason. The link software is terrible imo. The one version that even installs on my pc doesn't work for controlling anything. They have been releasing products that simply are not market ready and they need to stop doing it.


----------



## oscarbravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i guess it has something to do with fact that if a corporation admits something they can be sued on that basis ...
> 
> well they could have sent to OP PMs via this forum if there communication over email doesnot work, so maybe he should contact them via PM here. Also i would just ask for refund, over 6 months and no solution, its really a product that is not working as advertised. in my country if you return product they have to give you money after 30 days if they havent solved the issue
> 
> i had only bought TX 850 V2 from second hand and it didnot worked properly but then again it could have been a faulty psu, fortunately the guy i bought it from took it back.
> 
> best
> revro


Hi well if they was honest about things i very much doubt if anyone would sue them?(apart from what there doing now)as 99% of sales are to people like us that have an understanding of what there doing/using etc as most build there own pc's so can understand/deal with most problems.
If corsair came out and was honest and said ok can you bare with us as we have this problem xyz that we are working on and will keep you updating(esp ones who have bought/using items) people would be understanding and inclined to A support corsair and B buy still as C getting niether so just going now elsewhere so by sticking there head in the sand others are kicking there butt's hard instead of sticking there head over the parapet and being honest then atleast you would have a higher regard for them as now there just dragging the company down with the dregs.
As you'd probably get better support from those psu makers that go "pop" ZIT or whatever the name used you read about as im sure you know.
Maybe corsair should stick to ram and sure leave peripherals alone as if i want a mouse i look at Razer. headphones Sennheiser etc.Keyboards Steel series or similar maybe Logitech(not too fazed after G19 fiasco!)
I'm happy with my Enermax revo so far.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Well, I haven't heard anything from Boris, so maybe he should just PM me here. For the record, I was using the email adress you had used to contact Mike since I was CC'd on that email.

But the jist of what I was saying was that maybe the problem is one of the three graphics cards you're using and to try the cards one at a time.

I've only been working for Corsair for about six months, but you guys know my whole thing is PSUs. I've used Link with some success, but I can't say it's been completely bug free. I initially had an AX1200i because that's what launched when I joined Corsair. After the lower wattage units came out, I swapped that out for an AX860i because the 1200W had a little whine @ +5VSB loads and the AX860i was more suitable for someone with three GTX670's.

After getting the first of two AX860i's, I noticed that I would get "ghost images" of my second and third card's power consumption even after the cards were removed. Nothing like Boris's problem as I would only see about 5 or 6A on each PCIe connector, but I got a second AX860i and that problem completely went away and I actually plan on posting a blog next week showing the power consumption of one, two and three GTX670's vs. using the integrated graphics of an i5 processor. Boris had already gone through two power supplies and was showing the exact same problem with both. So while it's not completely impossible that the problem is with BOTH power supplies Boris received, it is certainly unlikely. I even asked engineering if Flextronics QC tested each PSU with just a burn in (which would be normal for any quality PSU factory) or if they actually tested each unit for ability to output power AND Link functionality and I was told that the latter is SOP and every unit is checked to make sure it reports Link properly (of course, 100% quality when something is shipped does not equal 100% quality on delivery, which is why the term is "dead on arrival" and not "dead on shipping".)

Boris's problem was unique to us. We couldn't duplicated it, but I had suggested to the Link PM that I was using the Commander instead of the dongle and since he (the Link PM @ Corsair) was showing some "randomness" with the dongle that maybe sending Boris a free Link Commander was the thing to do. After learning that didn't work, we were out of ideas since out of thousands and thousands of customers, Boris was the only one reporting this problem. Mike had offered replacing the motherboard for Boris, but Boris's demands were a bit more than what we could handle without.... well... I'll stop there because I don't want to throw Boris or Mike under the bus. But when the Link PM couldn't duplicate the issue with multiple motherboards and multiple graphics cards, he closed the ticket. That's when I suggested trying the graphics cards one at a time to see if the problem followed the PSU or a particular graphics card.


----------



## kikibgd

wow what an agony with support i had no idea that its that bad, glad i have read all the posts.
i agree with sebkow lots of people reported same issues as boris has.

problem is we partialy know what is happening between boris and support(mike), and i dont belive any company would like to speak publicly on forum its just desaster waiting to happen.

keep us posted and hope they resolve problem for you.

btw this shouldnt be happening to TOP products

ps. i understand boris for "namecalling" because there is no other polite way/protocol that he didnt use and no help, yellowbeards responce to that aint one that you would expect from guy in his possition.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> Well, I haven't heard anything from Boris, so maybe he should just PM me here. For the record, I was using the email adress you had used to contact Mike since I was CC'd on that email.


If anyone from Corsair wants to contact me to try to resolve my problem, they can do so. I don't really follow the logic that says it should be the customer with a product that doesn't work properly who should be doing the chasing, particularly after the issue has been ongoing for so long.
Quote:


> But the jist of what I was saying was that maybe the problem is one of the three graphics cards you're using and to try the cards one at a time.


No good I'm afraid - that was one of the first things I did, and I've tried it in all sorts of combinations with both the original and RMAd PSUs.
Quote:


> Boris's problem was unique to us.


Then what is the explanation for the videos and screenshots of them, from the first post in the thread?
Quote:


> But when the Link PM couldn't duplicate the issue with multiple motherboards and multiple graphics cards, he closed the ticket.


Obviously. If a customer has a well documented problem where your product doesn't work properly, but you can't duplicate it or figure out why, the thing to do is close the ticket and wash your hands of the problem.


----------



## deafboy

After reading all of this I am a bit confused by a lot of people's reactions and responses.

I understand that some people are experiencing issues, but not entirely sure what those that are experiencing it are expecting exactly. It's certainly a shame that issues have arisen but it happens and in a lot of cases kind of hard to diagnose via e-mail and without very specific information. The whole "they should contact me" thing is a bit ridiculous to be completely honest. I suppose I am just very fortunate that Corsair has always been quick to respond to my e-mails, PMs, phone calls, etc.

I guess at this point, I'm just curious what you guys are expecting?


----------



## ozrek

Some of the other posters (aside from Boris) are running into different issues on different platforms. I think the overall theme of the thread is how crappy the software is and how obnoxious the product support has been.

I'm not sure what criteria Corsair used to determine the product and applicable software were ready for public release. My feeling is that this criteria is flawed, particularly regarding the software.

Also, closing Boris's ticket because you can't reproduce the problem, let alone start working on a solution, just reinforces the idea that Corsair don't know how to properly support this product. The ticket should have remained open until you at least identified the problem, IMO. The concept that there is a reported, identified or known issue with a product is something consumers can, generally, more easily accept.

Again, it shouldn't be up to the consumers to complete beta testing on the software either, particularly without disclose of invitation. Add in an out of pocket cost to participate, we may have had opted for another power supply.

And if Corsair honestly feels that this product did successfully complete beta testing they are wrong. Lets be simple here. you don't need to test this thing on a million motherboards. At 860 & 1200 Watts, Corsair should have started testing with x79 and the like and move down from there. If you couldn't even get x79 right, then you should have gone back to the drawing board.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozrek*
> 
> Some of the other posters (aside from Boris) are running into different issues on different platforms. I think the overall theme of the thread is how crappy the software is and how obnoxious the product support has been.
> 
> I'm not sure what criteria Corsair used to determine the product and applicable software were ready for public release. My feeling is that this criteria is flawed, particularly regarding the software.
> 
> Also, closing Boris's ticket because you can't reproduce the problem, let alone start working on a solution, just reinforces the idea that Corsair don't know how to properly support this product. The ticket should have remained open until you at least identified the problem, IMO. The concept that there is a reported, identified or known issue with a product is something consumers can, generally, more easily accept.
> 
> Again, it shouldn't be up to the consumers to complete beta testing on the software either, particularly without disclose of invitation. Add in an out of pocket cost to participate, we may have had opted for another power supply.
> 
> And if Corsair honestly feels that this product did successfully complete beta testing they are wrong. Lets be simple here. you don't need to test this thing on a million motherboards. At 860 & 1200 Watts, Corsair should have started testing with x79 and the like and move down from there. If you couldn't even get x79 right, then you should have gone back to the drawing board.


I understand that, but I think it's likely been blown out of proportion a bit.

My guess by and large is that the software was probably partially done by a third party, I haven't really heard of Corsair having their own dev division (I could be wrong) and even if they did do it themselves. If the bug was significant enough, you're not going to see a fix overnight, or even in a matter of a couple months if the team is small enough. There is probably a reason no one else is doing software for PSUs, they're kind of in uncharted territory.

If you can't reproduce the problem, then how can you even verify there is a problem? The thing with software, especially when it's related to specific hardware is that it's hard to identify a problem unless you know every detail. Should the ticket have been closed? Not necessarily. Should it have remained open? Also, not necessarily. If it was me anyways, I likely would have closed the ticket after the problem wasn't reproducible, create a new ticket with different criteria and in the description of the ticket refer back to the old ticket. Whether they did something like that, I don't know.

Whether you like it or not, pretty much all new software is being beta tested by the masses, whether they call it beta testing or not, especially when it comes to new tech.

It's a shame many users have been having issues, but there are many of us that haven't....

I just think some of the reactions, from both sides, are kind of childish, while at times may seem just.

The power supply is just fine, the software YMMV...


----------



## jonnyGURU

Interesting. My post seems to have been deleted. Let's try this again....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> If anyone from Corsair wants to contact me to try to resolve my problem, they can do so. I don't really follow the logic that says it should be the customer with a product that doesn't work properly who should be doing the chasing, particularly after the issue has been ongoing for so long.


So... Mike and I try to contact you.. you say you haven't received those emails.... and that's Corsair's fault? Then I suggest just going through PM and you consider that "chasing down" someone for help?

Check your Spam box, I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> No good I'm afraid - that was one of the first things I did, and I've tried it in all sorts of combinations with both the original and RMAd PSUs.


When you did this, did you also delete the user profile and create a new one? The profile files can cause problems themselves, I've found. For example: If I have three graphics cards, create a profile and then remove one or two cards or swap them out for different cards, Link will still show the prior configuration unless you delete the profile and create a new one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Then what is the explanation for the videos and screenshots of them, from the first post in the thread?


It was explained to you that the software in the video was very a very old, perhaps even beta, version of the software. Corsair hasn't been able to duplicate the problem since.

The problem that was found that initiated sending you the Link Commander wasn't the same problem, but another problem that using the Link Commander seemed to address, so we figured there was no harm in sending that part to you hoping it would address your issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Obviously. If a customer has a well documented problem where your product doesn't work properly, but you can't duplicate it or figure out why, the thing to do is close the ticket and wash your hands of the problem.


Well.. we can't duplicate your problem. You've gone through two PSUs. Corsair offered to replace your motherboard for you (without additional conditions that won't be disclosed here). And you claim you haven't received any emails from us when I haven't seen any emails bounce back from the box that you initially sent emails from. ?????
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> If you can't reproduce the problem, then how can you even verify there is a problem? The thing with software, especially when it's related to specific hardware is that it's hard to identify a problem unless you know every detail. Should the ticket have been closed? Not necessarily. Should it have remained open? Also, not necessarily. If it was me anyways, I likely would have closed the ticket after the problem wasn't reproducible, create a new ticket with different criteria and in the description of the ticket refer back to the old ticket. Whether they did something like that, I don't know.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, pretty much all new software is being beta tested by the masses, whether they call it beta testing or not, especially when it comes to new tech.
> 
> It's a shame many users have been having issues, but there are many of us that haven't....
> 
> I just think some of the reactions, from both sides, are kind of childish, while at times may seem just.
> 
> The power supply is just fine, the software YMMV...


You're somewhat correct. You're talking about software that has to work with every possible combination of hardware and, because the USB dongle and the USB bridge in the Link Commander needing a driver, software combination (OS, background programs, other drivers, etc.). It wasn't too long ago (November 2012, I believe) that Link didn't work in Windows 8 because of driver conflicts. There was a while when Asus's AI software running at the same time as Link would cause a problem.

Corsair couldn't try the exact same motherboard that Boris has because his board is kind of old, but they did try it on two different boards with the same chipset. They couldn't reproduce the problem on those, so Corsair offered to exchange Boris's board for him. That would give Corsair another board in the lab to attempt to reproduce the problem, and put a board that Corsair had tested with the software in Boris's hands. Unfortunately, there's been some road blocks in making that happen. The offer still stands that Corsair replace Boris's board, and I feel that's a fairly gracious offer considering Corsair doesn't make or sell motherboards.


----------



## sebkow

still no replay on there end. Anyone want to buy a ax1200i or swap for something thats good haha


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikibgd*
> 
> wow what an agony with support i had no idea that its that bad, glad i have read all the posts.
> i agree with sebkow lots of people reported same issues as boris has.
> 
> problem is we partialy know what is happening between boris and support(mike), and i dont belive any company would like to speak publicly on forum its just desaster waiting to happen.
> 
> keep us posted and hope they resolve problem for you.
> 
> btw this shouldnt be happening to TOP products
> 
> ps. i understand boris for "namecalling" because there is no other polite way/protocol that he didnt use and no help, yellowbeards responce to that aint one that you would expect from guy in his possition.


Unique issues are always the hardest to squash and figure out. I am speaking from coming for a support side of things (I am an ACMT (Apple Certified Mac Tech), and I know how hard it is to solve problems that are really hard to reproduce. With that being said, I think Corsair has been doing everything they can, and from there, I can understand the frustration from the customer's stand point (Boris). I have had to work with Corsair support before, and they are great, but to those who are involved with this, this is NOT something that is simple. As I said before, issues that are hard to reproduce are the most difficult to figure out.


----------



## iSpitfire

Its a brand new thing this digital power supply. best you can do is just rip out the corsair link dongle until they release a update that actually works.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpitfire*
> 
> Its a brand new thing this digital power supply. best you can do is just rip out the corsair link dongle until they release a update that actually works.


Exactly. It is tested, but you can test only so much in a lab. With that being said, the only way a product truly becomes mature is once it enters into consumer hands. Once there, that supplies further scenarios that cannot be done in a lab... ever.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> still no replay on there end. Anyone want to buy a ax1200i or swap for something thats good haha


I assume you mean "reply"?

I'm sorry, but I was focusing on Boris's issue in this thread? What are you speaking of or are you saying that Boris received no reply?


----------



## sebkow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyGURU*
> 
> I assume you mean "reply"?
> 
> I'm sorry, but I was focusing on Boris's issue in this thread? What are you speaking of or are you saying that Boris received no reply?


ahh yes my bad and no on my end. I gave up on the pmr pretty sure you gusy broke SLA aswell unless its 4months or something


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Just a quick update, I have been in contact with Colin Thompson who is Customer Service Manager at Corsair over the last couple of weeks, and we have managed to work out a satisfactory solution in the form of a refund for my PSU. I've sent Corsair my details to get the process underway, and will update the thread as the process continues.

While my disappointment with the service I'd received earlier is obvious from the thread, I am grateful to Colin for dealing with this in a professional and helpful manner - he's responded promptly to questions and emails, and I hope we can now bring the matter to a satisfactory conclusion as soon as possible.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Just a quick update, I have been in contact with Colin Thompson who is Customer Service Manager at Corsair over the last couple of weeks, and we have managed to work out a satisfactory solution in the form of a refund for my PSU. I've sent Corsair my details to get the process underway, and will update the thread as the process continues.
> 
> While my disappointment with the service I'd received earlier is obvious from the thread, I am grateful to Colin for dealing with this in a professional and helpful manner - he's responded promptly to questions and emails, and I hope we can now bring the matter to a satisfactory conclusion as soon as possible.


Maybe a Super Flower / FSP / ATNG or Delta made unit this time around?


----------



## BorisTheSpider

DUPLICATE POST


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Maybe a Super Flower / FSP / ATNG or Delta made unit this time around?


I've pretty much narrowed it down to a Be Quiet! Dark power pro 1200w, the BN205, which is a Seasonic design.

If anyone else can suggest a 1200w unit meeting the following criteria that I should also consider, I'd be grateful:

Available in the UK
1200w+
Extremely quiet fan and absolutely no coil whine
Multi-rail
Excellent voltage regulation / ripple / noise
Good connectivity for up to quad sli (although only tri-sli is absolutely necessary for me) and nice braided cables
Good warranty period (5+ years)
Haswell compatibility


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> I've pretty much narrowed it down to a Be Quiet! Dark power pro 1200w, the BN205, which is a Seasonic design.
> 
> If anyone else can suggest a 1200w unit meeting the following criteria that I should also consider, I'd be grateful:
> 
> Available in the UK
> 1200w+
> Extremely quiet fan and absolutely no coil whine
> Multi-rail
> Excellent voltage regulation / ripple / noise
> Good connectivity for up to quad sli (although only tri-sli is absolutely necessary for me) and nice braided cables
> Good warranty period (5+ years)
> Haswell compatibility


Well then you got some options

EVGA Has a 1300 watts unit on the way i think its a Super Flower Golden Green rebranded

Antec also has a new unit on the way the High Current Pro Platinum there will be a 1300 watts version of that

You also got the NZXT HALE 90 V2 1200 by FSP but thats a white colored unit

Lepa G and P which are rebranded Enermax units

BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 1200

FSP Aurum Pro 1200

OCZ ZX 1250

Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1200

Super Flower Golden Green 1300

I dont know what the prices of these units are as i dont live in the UK


----------



## sebkow

anything but corsair at this point im in the hunt aswell for a new psu


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well then you got some options
> 
> EVGA Has a 1300 watts unit on the way i think its a Super Flower Golden Green rebranded
> 
> Antec also has a new unit on the way the High Current Pro Platinum there will be a 1300 watts version of that
> 
> You also got the NZXT HALE 90 V2 1200 by FSP but thats a white colored unit
> 
> Lepa G and P which are rebranded Enermax units
> 
> BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 1200
> 
> FSP Aurum Pro 1200
> 
> OCZ ZX 1250
> 
> Silverstone Strider Gold Evolution 1200
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green 1300
> 
> I dont know what the prices of these units are as i dont live in the UK


Thanks.

The EVGA will be too late for me - I need to order pretty much immediately, so the same goes for the new Antec, but I believe the old HCP were single rail? I'm completely ruling out anything single rail, after I had a previous PSU melt its connectors and fill the room with smoke - I don't think it could have been far from causing a fire.

The FSP Aurum is also single rail, as is the strider gold evo and the super flower 1300w.

The NZXT would be ruled out by being white.

That leaves the LEPA, and I did consider the 1600w even though I don't need that much power (I like to have some overhead, but a 1200w unit is plenty, my system draw just under 1kw at load), but the DC output quality looks marginal (it's still good, just I suppose it's harder to maintain excellent voltage regulation, ripple suppression and handle big transients well, in such a high capacity unit), and I'm also concerned that the fan noise is only fair to good (and it has a rather junky Adda fan), wheras the BeQuiet is generally described as exceedingly quiet.

Thanks again though for the suggestions, it's good to cover all the bases and make sure I've considered all the options.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The EVGA will be too late for me - I need to order pretty much immediately, so the same goes for the new Antec, but I believe the old HCP were single rail? I'm completely ruling out anything single rail, after I had a previous PSU melt its connectors and fill the room with smoke - I don't think it could have been far from causing a fire.
> 
> The FSP Aurum is also single rail, as is the strider gold evo and the super flower 1300w.
> 
> The NZXT would be ruled out by being white.
> 
> That leaves the LEPA, and I did consider the 1600w even though I don't need that much power (I like to have some overhead, but a 1200w unit is plenty, my system draw just under 1kw at load), but the DC output quality looks marginal (it's still good, just I suppose it's harder to maintain excellent voltage regulation, ripple suppression and handle big transients well, in such a high capacity unit), and I'm also concerned that the fan noise is only fair to good (and it has a rather junky Adda fan), wheras the BeQuiet is generally described as exceedingly quiet.
> 
> Thanks again though for the suggestions, it's good to cover all the bases and make sure I've considered all the options.


All info and reviews and pretty much everything can be found here
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> I've pretty much narrowed it down to a Be Quiet! Dark power pro 1200w, the BN205, which is a Seasonic design.
> 
> If anyone else can suggest a 1200w unit meeting the following criteria that I should also consider, I'd be grateful:
> 
> Available in the UK
> 1200w+
> Extremely quiet fan and absolutely no coil whine
> Multi-rail
> Excellent voltage regulation / ripple / noise
> Good connectivity for up to quad sli (although only tri-sli is absolutely necessary for me) and nice braided cables
> Good warranty period (5+ years)
> Haswell compatibility


http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1350w-enermax-maxrevo-emr1350ewt-maxrevo-full-modular-80-plus-gold-94-eff-eps-12v-1-x-140mm-fan-atx-

or

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1200w-enermax-platimax-epm1200ewt-full-modular-80-plus-platinum-94-eff-eps-12v-1-x-139mm-fan-atx-v23


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1350w-enermax-maxrevo-emr1350ewt-maxrevo-full-modular-80-plus-gold-94-eff-eps-12v-1-x-140mm-fan-atx-
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1200w-enermax-platimax-epm1200ewt-full-modular-80-plus-platinum-94-eff-eps-12v-1-x-139mm-fan-atx-v23


The Platimax is overpriced its a Rovolution 87+ with a 80 plus platinum bage


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Thanks, the enermax look really good in a lot of ways, but again I think the bequiet will be better for fan noise, and the enermax have really ugly cables for such high priced PSUs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Thanks, the enermax look really good in a lot of ways, but again I think the bequiet will be better for fan noise, and the enermax have really ugly cables for such high priced PSUs.


I forgot about a few units before

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200
Thermaltake Toughpower TP-1200M
Thermaltake Toughpower XT Gold 1375
Thermaltake Toughpower XT Platinum 1275


----------



## bigmac11

BorisTheSpider glad you got everything sorted with Corsair but what a shame the time and effort it took. I really hope that people will read this and realize that all is not so peachy in Corsair land. I applaud your effort and persistence as I gave up and threw out $$$$ of faulty products after zero customer support.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> BorisTheSpider glad you got everything sorted with Corsair but what a shame the time and effort it took. I really hope that people will read this and realize that all is not so peachy in Corsair land. I applaud your effort and persistence as I gave up and threw out $$$$ of faulty products after zero customer support.


Thanks. It's not over until it's over though, and I will continue to update the thread to report on if my refund is processed quickly etc.

That said, Colin Thompson has, as I said earlier, been helpful and professional about this, so I am cautiously optimistic that things will now go smoothly.


----------



## mosi

Well that sounds like good news! I'm glad that you seem to be getting somewhere with your problem. Well maybe not where you initially wanted to go but at least things are moving again.


----------



## oscarbravo

Hi yep 2nd you on Enermax cables as dismal for something so expensive feel/look like something of chinchangwagwag psu well you know the type millions of volts but no amps well only ones that make it go "pop".and as stable as drunk on a heaving ship in a gale.
Think it's about time Enermax livened themselves up as trying to get them to plus into somethings is a job on it's own so really need to justify there pricing.
but the psu it's self is ok.

But glad you have at last got the psu problem sorted out.


----------



## sebkow

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Seasonic-SS-1200XP3-PSU-P-Series,23027.html

my replacement looks like


----------



## BorisTheSpider

The AX1200i was collected by UPS today for shipping back to Corsair.

I'll update as the refund is processed.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> The AX1200i was collected by UPS today for shipping back to Corsair.
> 
> I'll update as the refund is processed.


Have you found out what will be replacing it?


----------



## sebkow

I dont understand why some mod is deleting my post I am simply stating that I have this exact same issue from what Ive read and nothing was done to help me. I was simply ignored. This is corsair digital power supply after all..


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebkow*
> 
> I dont understand why some mod is deleting my post I am simply stating that I have this exact same issue from what Ive read and nothing was done to help me. I was simply ignored. This is corsair digital power supply after all..


No posts in this thread have been deleted in quite some time, not sure what you mean.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Have you found out what will be replacing it?


I brought a BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 1200w which I fitted today to replace it. It's great - really superbly quiet, no coil whine at all.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> I brought a BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 1200w which I fitted today to replace it. It's great - really superbly quiet, no coil whine at all.


Great could you leave your toughts on it and maybe a few photos over at the info thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1392492/be-quiet-power-supplies-information-thread#

Anyway that is if you have time for it anyway thanks in advance if you do


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Great could you leave your toughts on it and maybe a few photos over at the info thread?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1392492/be-quiet-power-supplies-information-thread#
> 
> Anyway that is if you have time for it anyway thanks in advance if you do


Done. Thanks for the link. Unfortunately for the thread, I already installed it so no photos, but I've done a little write-up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Done. Thanks for the link. Unfortunately for the thread, I already installed it so no photos, but I've done a little write-up.


Thanks those threads serve both as info threads and owners to leave their feedback so others can see them

And thanks again


----------



## CAxVIPER

I'm not going to go read through all the pages but is there an actual issue with the PSU or just the software? I just purchased one from TD for $259 and it should be here tomorrow. Id rather know now then paying return shipping when I can just deny the shipment


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CAxVIPER*
> 
> I'm not going to go read through all the pages but is there an actual issue with the PSU or just the software? I just purchased one from TD for $259 and it should be here tomorrow. Id rather know now then paying return shipping when I can just deny the shipment


Short version is the software is flat out broken

When its friday the 13th and all the planets line up and the software feels like working then it gives you wrong info

Then add all the coil whine problems on top of all that and add the massive rip off its priced at


----------



## deafboy

PSU itself though is superb...


----------



## Davayy

Hey Boris - I commented on this thread ages ago and was, well, quite amazed that this saga has gone on for this long. Corsair really should be ashamed, i don't care if they couldn't replicate the problems, the fact is you have an unsatisfied customer and downright refuse to respond to his Emails for months on end? What type of company is this? Granted, they did post on here and did try to give support, but that was, at the the very least, inconsistent. In the end, it wasn't even "resolved" by them; it required *you* - _their customer_ - to get a refund. What a joke. Hopefully you'll have a much better experience with your new, and better, PSU. Happy that you got it sorted in the end


----------



## deafboy

I still believe corsair to have the best customer support in the business next to EVGA.... since this whole thread has started I've had nothing but good relations with Corsair CS with multiple RMAs, product inquiries, etc.

People that have a poor experience just shout louder than those that have had excellent ones.


----------



## Davayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I still believe corsair to have the best customer support in the business next to EVGA.... since this whole thread has started I've had nothing but good relations with Corsair CS with multiple RMAs, product inquiries, etc.
> 
> People that have a poor experience just shout louder than those that have had excellent ones.


True, but it still reflects badly how they handled this situation. No company has complete customer satisfaction; however, i would always expect a company to do the most for their customers no matter what.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> True, but it still reflects badly how they handled this situation. No company has complete customer satisfaction; however, i would always expect a company to do the most for their customers no matter what.


I'd say they did a pretty good job, even in this case...


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davayy*
> 
> Hey Boris - I commented on this thread ages ago and was, well, quite amazed that this saga has gone on for this long. Corsair really should be ashamed, i don't care if they couldn't replicate the problems, the fact is you have an unsatisfied customer and downright refuse to respond to his Emails for months on end? What type of company is this? Granted, they did post on here and did try to give support, but that was, at the the very least, inconsistent. In the end, it wasn't even "resolved" by them; it required *you* - _their customer_ - to get a refund. What a joke. Hopefully you'll have a much better experience with your new, and better, PSU. Happy that you got it sorted in the end


Thanks for your support. Let's see how smoothly the refund process goes, but provided it does go OK I can only try to make the best of it at this point and thank Colin for his assistance. I am indeed delighted with my BeQuiet! PSU, and am enjoying the absence of coil whine right now as I type! Let's hope it turns out to be reliable, but I have confidence that the design is good, components are good quality, and I have heard good things about BeQuiet support, so I am pretty happy with my choice.

I do still have some Corsair PSUs in other machines (a couple of servers) which have given me no trouble in several years of continuous uptime, so although this experience has left me disattisfied to the point where I won't be buying from Corsair ever again, I do still have enough confidence in the quality of their PSUs to continue leaving those in service, given the cost and inconvenience that would be involved in swapping them out for something else.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Thanks for your support. Let's see how smoothly the refund process goes, but provided it does go OK I can only try to make the best of it at this point and thank Colin for his assistance. I am indeed delighted with my BeQuiet! PSU, and am enjoying the absence of coil whine right now as I type! Let's hope it turns out to be reliable, but I have confidence that the design is good, components are good quality, and I have heard good things about BeQuiet support, so I am pretty happy with my choice.
> 
> I do still have some Corsair PSUs in other machines (a couple of servers) which have given me no trouble in several years of continuous uptime, so although this experience has left me disattisfied to the point where I won't be buying from Corsair ever again, I do still have enough confidence in the quality of their PSUs to continue leaving those in service, given the cost and inconvenience that would be involved in swapping them out for something else.


Instead of it being a rebrand of another Seasonic series your Dark Power Pro P10 is actually a custom Seasonic design

I belive that Be Quiet told Seasonic to do something about coil whine with what they ordered


----------



## deafboy

The ax1200i isn't even Seasonic though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> The ax1200i isn't even Seasonic though.


Its Flextronics if you did not know already


----------



## deafboy

Yup


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yup


The old AX1200 was as well

Got one with a broken fan myself

Knew that price was too good to be true


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The old AX1200 was as well
> 
> Got one with a broken fan myself
> 
> Knew that price was too good to be true


Haha, happens I suppose. RMA it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Haha, happens I suppose. RMA it?


The fan on it is broken

I dont want to talk to Corsair i am just going to dump on my best friend and maybe we will take it apart

The reason i have not bought something new is there is nothing out there that is both good enough for me AND fit my power needs

I want a 750-850 watts Super Flower Leadex or something like it


----------



## BorisTheSpider

UPS tracking shows that my AX1200i was received by Corsair on Friday the 21st of June.

I haven't had an update yet confirming receipt or saying that my refund cheque has been sent, so I have sent an email today to Corsair asking for an update.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Carniflex

Well - that has been quite long read. Just finished this thread. I ordered AX1200i few days back and I'm a bit worried, but probably should not run into major problems as I was planning to use it in single rail mode. Nevertheless I'll know now to keep an eye on the readings and document any misbehavior which will (should it happen) hopefully make it possible to address the bugs in the link software eventually. There is quite a premium on this product for that link functionality afterall compared to the "not-smart" versions of the same PSU's.


----------



## mosi

Keeping my fingers crossed that all works out smooth for you. At this point I kind of don't believe they'll screw up anymore but lately I'm having a little bad luck with hunches.


----------



## deafboy

For pretty much all of my RMAs, except for a couple, I never got a confirmation that anything arrived, the replacement/refund just showed up. I wouldn't be surprised if you had your refund by early next week.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Had confirmation by email from Corsair that they have received the PSU, and that I should expect to receive a cheque within 2 to 3 weeks.

I'm not exactly delighted that it could take over a month from shipping the PSU to the refund cheque clearing into my account, but I suppose it's a reasonable timescale, and of course it's possible it might be considerably quicker.

I'll update when I receive the cheque.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BorisTheSpider*
> 
> Had confirmation by email from Corsair that they have received the PSU, and that I should expect to receive a cheque within 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm not exactly delighted that it could take over a month from shipping the PSU to the refund cheque clearing into my account, but I suppose it's a reasonable timescale, and of course it's possible it might be considerably quicker.
> 
> I'll update when I receive the cheque.


You still have to deal with all this crap oh wow


----------



## BorisTheSpider

Refund cheque from Corsair received today. It seems, provided it clears OK (which I have no doubt it will) that this saga may be at an end.

Thanks to everyone who posted and offered their support, and thanks to those at Corsair who eventually took care of things.


----------

